# U-Slide Bow Holder/Pro Staff



## U-Slide Pete

JBI is looking to expand presence, popularity and sales of the U-Slide Bow Holder across the country. We are looking for people who are willing to help promote our product.

If you are interested please send a short resume or just tell me a little about your self. Include screen names and what sites you are on and list any other staffs you are involved with. Everyone is welcome. 

We are also looking for dealers and sales reps.
You can send me a PM or email me directly at [email protected].


----------



## monsterbuck780

pm sent


----------



## Double S

Bump for Pete. :wink:


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Lets keep them coming.

It also works if you hunt from a groung blind or at the practice range


----------



## Double S

U-Slide Pete said:


> Lets keep them coming.
> 
> It also works if you hunt from a groung blind or at the practice range


That would be great for on the Go Spot and stalking. Instead of leaving the bow on the ground. I can have it at the ready when i'm resting. It would be great for my Backyard Archery range too.


----------



## 12 rings only

*Pete*

I would like to thank you for adding me to your Pro Staff! I can hardly wait to for the U-Slide to arrive. Thanks so much!!

Tom


----------



## dpoutdoor

Bump for Pete, great guy to deal with


----------



## Rockinxj00

PM sent


----------



## BTECHBISH

PM Sent.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks for all the interest. Lets keep them coming. Hop on its going to be a fun ride!!!


----------



## BTECHBISH

bump


----------



## Octane

I just want to thank Pete Gutowski from JBI for the great opportunity to be a staff member.


----------



## ChaseK

Looks like a good product. PM sent!


----------



## johnh1720

This thing is sweet.


----------



## corpralbarn

PM sent


----------



## ChaseK

Ill be sending in my order and filing out the contract this week!


Thanks a lot Pete and look forward to reppin some good lookin bow holders with you other guys!


----------



## 12 rings only

Let's keep them coming in!!


----------



## johnh1720

These things work great guys. Check them out.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Lets keep them coming. We signed up a lot of great Prostaffers.


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Thanks for letting me be apart of your team.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pete is e-mailing me the contract on Monday. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bowtech94

pm sent


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks for all the requests over the weekend. I will do my best to get to you all today. Lets keep them coming in.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great product and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## wheresthebear

pm sent


----------



## psefan

pm sent


----------



## johnh1720

Guys check these out. Pete makes a quality product at a very affordable price.


----------



## buckeye_girl

Working on my resume since I left it on my former work computer. grrrr


----------



## psefan

bump for pete and the team


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## Double S

Bump for Pete. :darkbeer:


----------



## johnh1720

Ttt


----------



## MattRagle

Email sent


----------



## wheresthebear

Thanks for adding me to your staff. I have already told several people about it and even think I have a shop that wants to become a dealer. I cant wait to get mine in. I have been looking for a product like this for the past several years.


----------



## psefan

ttt for Pete


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I want to thank all of you who have come on board with us. With out you this would not be possible. Those of you who are thinking about joining us What are you waiting for your missing out on a good thing. Lets keep this going

Pete


----------



## psefan

ttt come on keep it going...


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## CamoWarrior

email has been sent:teeth:


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt:shade:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great product.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up for a great product!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## wheresthebear

when can we expect the contract to be sent out.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

wheresthebear said:


> when can we expect the contract to be sent out.


Just sent it again I'm not sure what happened the first time.

Pete


----------



## johnson21

Great company and people, TTT


----------



## psefan

ttt for a good guy and products


----------



## dpoutdoor

bump for Uslide....Pete, gonna give you a call today, was swamped yesterday


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## outrunner13

email sent


----------



## bowman_77

Pm sent


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## rockdeer

Sent You a PM.


----------



## bowman_77

Cant wait to them out. Thanks Pete


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## Dryspell

Email sent


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## Game Glide

Looks like a great product Pete!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for a great product.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Works Great! Have one in the shop set up so all can see.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Another........


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## outrunner13

i would like to thank pete 4 letting me join the u -slide family


----------



## Dryspell

Indeed. Thanks for the support.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Bump for a great product.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

can't wait for the holder to show up. looks awesome.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS

Sent you a pm.


----------



## outrunner13

got u-slide sat looks great thanks


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Bump for Pete.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Getting a lot of great people added to the family. You are the BOMB:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Thanks to all the dealers who signed on to carry such a great new product


----------



## boarman1

Ill be stocking my shop with these soon. What a great product.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## psefan

bump


----------



## Rockinxj00

The mail came and it was there. This thing is freaking sweet. Going down to one of our local archery shops on saturday to a shoot, so guess what will be with me. You guessed it. TTT for an awesome product.


----------



## psefan

ya rock it is awesome,thats the same thing i said,


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Rockinxj00 said:


> The mail came and it was there. This thing is freaking sweet. Going down to one of our local archery shops on saturday to a shoot, so guess what will be with me. You guessed it. TTT for an awesome product.


Be prepared to answer alot of questions.:wink:


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete and the U-Slide.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt for Pete and a great product and team


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS

Pete thanks for allowing my son and I to work with you. I will be getting with you about the radio and inter net show so we can set up a interview. :thumbs_up


----------



## Rockinxj00

Took the U-slide holder to a local shop and had a great response. The response was great. Everyone that asked about it loved the adjustablity of it.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I want to Thank all of you who have joined the u-slide family. I will get with those of you who I need to after my vaca. Then it's full throttle ahead for the archery season ahead. 

We are now on Facebook look us up and follow along as we are about to begin an unforgetable journey. 

We are still looking for staff members so it's not to late.


----------



## ricksmathew

Pete, Did you recieve my contract in the mail yet?


----------



## Game Glide

Pete, it looks like you are signing up a really great staff!


----------



## Double S

bUMP:thumbs_up


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Bump for the U-Slide


----------



## psefan

going to the local shop in a bit. gonna have the u slide with me also.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the U-Slide.


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks to everyone for bieng patient while I was on vacation. Your U-Slides are on the way.

We are now on Facebook search U-Slide Bow Holder and follow along.

Keep the staff requests coming:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Double S

U-Slide Pete said:


> Thanks to everyone for bieng patient while I was on vacation. Your U-Slides are on the way.
> 
> We are now on Facebook search U-Slide Bow Holder and follow along.
> 
> Keep the staff requests coming:darkbeer::darkbeer:


Bump for you, Pete. :thumbs_up


----------



## ricksmathew

Got your email Pete, thanks!


----------



## psefan

ttt contract is in the mail.....


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## ChaseK

Waitin on my bow holder to come in the mail!

Been pushin them at our store quite a bit too. People seem interested just by telling them a few things about it.


----------



## psefan

Same here chase.


----------



## ricksmathew

Got my U-Slide today, cant wait to try it out! Thanks Pete.


----------



## CTBloodBro

Resume sent in a PM!

Dan


----------



## 12 rings only

TTT for Pete and U-Slide!! :thumbs_up


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the U-Slide.


----------



## Dryspell

bump


----------



## Dryspell

Look what showed up today.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Dryspell said:


> Look what showed up today.


That's a great picture. Just goes to show how versatile the U-Slide is. Not only does it work from your tree stand it also works great out in the yard for practice.


----------



## psefan

Sure is a great picture of a great product. ttt for pete


----------



## johnh1720

Dryspell said:


> Look what showed up today.


Good lookin pic.:thumbs_up


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Awesome. Beats having to lay your bow down every time thats for sure. Just a a down right great idea.


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt
:thumbs_up


----------



## 12 rings only

TTT:wink:


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## onetohunt

pm sent


----------



## ChaseK

Hope to see mine this week! Gonna be doing a lot of shootin in the next few weeks so it'll def get some use!


----------



## psefan

up for the am


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

Hunting season is coming soon!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*Another Great Photo*

Another great Photo I received of the U-Slide in action. Thanks Hank @ Southern Bowhunting.


----------



## psefan

great picture


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## psefan

bump to the top


----------



## Rockinxj00

About another month and a half! TTT for a great product.


----------



## psefan

oct.1 here in illinois


----------



## ChaseK

Mine will be with me in my ground blind in 3 weeks!


----------



## johnh1720

TTT for a great product.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

bump


----------



## onetohunt

Dryspell said:


> Look what showed up today.


Good Looking Pic!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey all, went to the R100 in Illinois last weekend. Took my 6 year old daughter. We shot the North American side on Saturday and the African on Sunday along with the Iron Buck Challenge. My daughter finished 3rd overall in her class and I won the Iron Buck Challenge. Got a dozen GT Xt Hunter's out of that.


----------



## onetohunt

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey all, went to the R100 in Illinois last weekend. Took my 6 year old daughter. We shot the North American side on Saturday and the African on Sunday along with the Iron Buck Challenge. My daughter finished 3rd overall in her class and I won the Iron Buck Challenge. Got a dozen GT Xt Hunter's out of that.


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## psefan

awesome great job


----------



## johnh1720

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey all, went to the R100 in Illinois last weekend. Took my 6 year old daughter. We shot the North American side on Saturday and the African on Sunday along with the Iron Buck Challenge. My daughter finished 3rd overall in her class and I won the Iron Buck Challenge. Got a dozen GT Xt Hunter's out of that.


Great job.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey all, went to the R100 in Illinois last weekend. Took my 6 year old daughter. We shot the North American side on Saturday and the African on Sunday along with the Iron Buck Challenge. My daughter finished 3rd overall in her class and I won the Iron Buck Challenge. Got a dozen GT Xt Hunter's out of that.



Great Job both of you!!! Your daughter must be pumped. Atleast you did not bust any arrows and you gained a dozen new ones. Congrats to both of you.:shade::shade::thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ChaseK

Got my new M7 and the U-slide is doin its job!

Great product. Brochures goin up at the store.










Pay no attention to the LD cord. I know its too short(had it on my Axe)


----------



## reezen11

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Got my new M7 and the U-slide is doin its job!
> 
> Great product. Brochures goin up at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to the LD cord. I know its too short(had it on my Axe)


Looks good.


----------



## CTBloodBro

Pete is a great guy we met up yesterday afternoon for a product delivery haha. Thanks again Pete for meeting me there hope cabelas didnt empty the wallet on you. Will have to plan something again sometime , im trying to see if i can plan a Black Bear Hunt for next year in Maine . Good Talking with you and your U-Slide is a great product!

Dan


----------



## psefan

ttt Ya Pete is a good guy talked with him over the phone a week or so ago.


----------



## 12 rings only

Great product, i gave it a test run in one of my stands and then later in my blind...works great. I ran off and forgot my camera, so no pics this time.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete and the U-Slide.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great looking Pictures Chase Why would anybody want to lay there bow on the ground is beyond me. U-Slide does it all from the tree stand to ground blind to the practice range.





ChaseK said:


> Got my new M7 and the U-slide is doin its job!
> 
> Great product. Brochures goin up at the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to the LD cord. I know its too short(had it on my Axe)


----------



## hardbreak

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

U-Slide Pete said:


> Great looking Pictures Chase Why would anybody want to lay there bow on the ground is beyond me. U-Slide does it all from the tree stand to ground blind to the practice range.


I know man. took it with me to the range yesterday. Worked great even in the S. Ga sandy dirt. Easy to set up and easy to carry. Simple as that.


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for a great product and for the night.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

TTT for the U-Slide.


----------



## ChaseK

Any of y'all that found this thread do yourself a favor an give the U-Slide a try. No more foolin with 2 or 3 kinds of hangers or changing stands an not having your ground blind holder. All you need is one with this thing!

U-Slide.com


----------



## bowman_77

ChaseK said:


> Any of y'all that found this thread do yourself a favor an give the U-Slide a try. No more foolin with 2 or 3 kinds of hangers or changing stands an not having your ground blind holder. All you need is one with this thing!
> 
> U-Slide.com


Thats the truth..The best on the market.


----------



## psefan

bump for a great company and product


----------



## ChaseK

BTT!

Gonna break in the U-slide real good in the next week or so. Got a whole new set-up coming less than 2 weeks before the season opener and Im off for the first 5 days of the season so I gotta get ready! haha Needless to say Ill be at the range a lot!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the U-Slide.


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

Pete,

Sorry for the delay, payment is on it's way


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## sc4x4truck

morning bump


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## Hoyt_Man_32

Got mine on the way! Cant wait to use it!


----------



## Viper_ed

Thanks Pete,
Lets see if I can sell some of these for you in the next few weeks. TTYL


----------



## Double S

To the U-Slide fans...Don't forget the U-Slide Social group. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=322


----------



## ChaseK

T-6 days til me and my M7 are hangin in a NW Ga pine waitin on them white tailed 4 leggers to walk by hoping to stick one before I come back here to all public land fightin for a spot lol


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Got mine in yesterday. This is thing is built great and will do a good job rather in a tree or using in a blind or just practicing in the yard. Holds the bow rock solid. thanks.


----------



## johnh1720

Happy holiday to all.


----------



## psefan

holiday bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Octane

I have been playing with the U-Slide and it is by far the best bow holder on the market. With that said, anyone checking them out or interested in getting one don't hesitate to pick one up. You won't regret it.


----------



## ChaseK

Octane said:


> I have been playing with the U-Slide and it is by far the best bow holder on the market. With that said, anyone checking them out or interested in getting one don't hesitate to pick one up. You won't regret it.


Yep!


----------



## johnh1720

Octane said:


> I have been playing with the U-Slide and it is by far the best bow holder on the market. With that said, anyone checking them out or interested in getting one don't hesitate to pick one up. You won't regret it.


I agree 100%.


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Hey Pete 
a *Shout *out from Roughcreek Productions 
Gang in North Dakota !!!!!
Awesome Product Great Guy to Deal with !!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Congratulations :set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:to Staff Member Payeton Fish in KY. He took his first archery doe over the weekend. As soon as I get a picture I will put it up. Pete


"Thanks to the U-Slide my bow was at hand when the doe came into less then 15 yards." Payeton Fish


----------



## dpoutdoor

bump for ya Pete.....did you get the Package?


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Viper_ed

Recieved my U-Slide today and can't wait to start putting it to the test, looks great. Thanks for having me on your staff, Ed


----------



## Dryspell

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up for Pete!!


----------



## ChaseK

Ill be using the U-Slide for the first time in the stand! Season opens up in the mornin! Whooo!


Good luck to everyone!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## psefan

Pete, I talked to Rich ,let me know what he says.


----------



## hardbreak

up up up for a great guy and product


----------



## Rockinxj00

Haven't been on in a couple days. I am enjoying my second hobby. Anyway Ttt for a great product.


----------



## ChaseK

Gave the U-Slide a try OTG this mornin overlooking some oaks thatre starting to drop. 

Even in the hard ground I got the U-Slide to hold my Monster all mornin an it never moved. I thought I'd have to adjust it every once in a while but nope!

Here's a pic:


----------



## johnh1720

ChaseK said:


> Gave the U-Slide a try OTG this mornin overlooking some oaks thatre starting to drop.
> 
> Even in the hard ground I got the U-Slide to hold my Monster all mornin an it never moved. I thought I'd have to adjust it every once in a while but nope!
> 
> Here's a pic:




Sweet.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks to Rich and his son Josh from ~teambuckwild~ for the great picture. Lets keep them coming. Thanks to all Staff for the hard work they are doing.


----------



## U-Slide Pete




----------



## johnh1720

U-Slide Pete said:


> Thanks to Rich and his son Josh from ~teambuckwild~ for the great picture. Lets keep them coming. Thanks to all Staff for the hard work they are doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 897244




Nice picture.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Another Picture of the U-Slide in action


----------



## ChaseK

Got to use mine in the tree for the first time today! Did great. Only took a sec to get it in the tree and set. 

Got to take my bow off it once, deer didnt cooperate though lol. Too far out.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Here are a couple of pics of my U-Slide in action from the stand yesterday


----------



## 12 rings only

8 more days and I get to do more than test the U-Slide....I get to USE IT!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Nice pics Pete.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

sorry for the late review but it's been a little crazy around here 

Item was very well packed with clear and well written instructions. After playing around with the item for awhile in the house I did notice the washer was painted black. After a few turns and adjustments the paint is now gone from the washer (no big deal) also the U-Slide has a nice sticker on the arm which needs to be made smaller as the sticker get in the way of the slide so a little goo gone and gone is my sticker (again no big deal)

Now back to the product. From top to bottom the Slide is very well built and very compact. I love the idea of the slider, this will allow you to move in or out the slide based on your tree and other variables. To me this is a huge plus over the standard bow holders which couldn’t be done. I also like the fact that it screws very easily into a tree no need to take up room from a tree stand holder.
I haven’t tried the ground holder yet, I am waiting for the new bow to arrive and showcase it on a U-Slide
Before this I was a huge fan of the Bowjaws which I thought was incredible this is just one step better because of the Slide 
Since am now a pro staff member as they product is first in my hunting bag

Thanks Again
John V


----------



## Rockinxj00

14 days and I will have mine in the stand. TTT for a great product.


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Hey Pete kudos on the bow holder well it wont be long and you will be on TV LOL we have a couple guys filming this weekend with them in The Stand and I am videoing a product review will be able to be seen outside the coverage area at roughcreek productions website !!! Within the next month !! 
Thanx from the roughcreek productions Staff and Crew !!!!


----------



## johnh1720

hilbilyhunter said:


> Hey Pete kudos on the bow holder well it wont be long and you will be on TV LOL we have a couple guys filming this weekend with them in The Stand and I am videoing a product review will be able to be seen outside the coverage area at roughcreek productions website !!! Within the next month !!
> Thanx from the roughcreek productions Staff and Crew !!!!


That's great to hear.


----------



## 12 rings only

hilbilyhunter said:


> Hey Pete kudos on the bow holder well it wont be long and you will be on TV LOL we have a couple guys filming this weekend with them in The Stand and I am videoing a product review will be able to be seen outside the coverage area at roughcreek productions website !!! Within the next month !!
> Thanx from the roughcreek productions Staff and Crew !!!!


Very nice to hear!!! Good luck this season guys!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

good luck this season everyone


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Headed out friday afternoon once again to try an draw some blood. I'll let yall know how it goes!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

ChaseK said:


> Headed out friday afternoon once again to try an draw some blood. I'll let yall know how it goes!


Good Luck to all. Be sure to send in some great pictures. My Ohio hunt fell apart so I am trying to find out how to spend the first week of November.


----------



## ChaseK

U-Slide Pete said:


> Good Luck to all. Be sure to send in some great pictures. My Ohio hunt fell apart so I am trying to find out how to spend the first week of November.


That sucks...I got a cool island quota hunt down here in S Ga the first week in Nov. Cant wait! 

Im hittin OH next year! First time out of state and we're filming. Def ready for that trip! lol


----------



## U-Slide Pete

ChaseK said:


> That sucks...I got a cool island quota hunt down here in S Ga the first week in Nov. Cant wait!
> 
> Im hittin OH next year! First time out of state and we're filming. Def ready for that trip! lol


We are going back for sure next year and its public land if your interested. I can let you know where and show you some pics


----------



## ChaseK

U-Slide Pete said:


> We are going back for sure next year and its public land if your interested. I can let you know where and show you some pics


Yes sir! The guy Im going with goes every year on 2 farms but he said hes got some spots on public land too. Dont remember the exact town we're goin to but shoot me a PM when you get a sec. We'll see what we can get together!


----------



## johnh1720

U-Slide Pete said:


> We are going back for sure next year and its public land if your interested. I can let you know where and show you some pics


Hey Pete I gotta a couple of good places here in Ohio.


----------



## 12 rings only

Our season opens in the morning as well as Ohio's, A little huntin around here and ALOT on the 30th in Ohio!!


----------



## johnh1720

12 rings only said:


> Our season opens in the morning as well as Ohio's, A little huntin around here and ALOT on the 30th in Ohio!!


Good luck.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete I sent you an email with a possible Accessory for the U-Slide that I believe will be a big hit!!!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Great bow holder!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man it has been has around here. Getting stands ready and one last 3D shoot. Friday the 1st is opening day. Can't wait to put the U-slide to work during the season. TTT for a great product.


----------



## bowman_77

Best bow holder there is. So dont delay get yours today.


----------



## ChaseK

bowman_77 said:


> Best bow holder there is. So dont delay get yours today.


yep.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Pete, is Loran at Borkholder Archery going to carry the U-Slide? I haven't had a chance to get down there the past couple weeks, so I was just curious.
Bill


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## psefan

Pete, Did you get a hold of Rich about those decals, i called him and told him about you . Let me know...


----------



## U-Slide Pete

psefan said:


> Pete, Did you get a hold of Rich about those decals, i called him and told him about you . Let me know...


I called him and he was not so I left a message and he has not called back. I will try him again tomorrow


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Pete, is Loran at Borkholder Archery going to carry the U-Slide? I haven't had a chance to get down there the past couple weeks, so I was just curious.
> Bill


I sent him a sample last week and I have to call him and see how he likes it


----------



## Arrow Slingin'

Pete is a great guy to deal with and i'm here to tell you, this is the best bow holder you will ever use. You folks will be seeing this bow holder all over the place and soon......you will see it on the Pursuit Channel!!


----------



## 12 rings only

After my first day in the woods with the U-Slide i will say it's just amazing how i got by without it...no more reaching up for a bow on a hook or down for a stand mounted holder!! I tested the U-Slide but real world in the woods it the greatest!!! Thanks Pete!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

First night in the stand with my U-Slide!!! Works great and super solid!! Easy to screw in, even in my hard wood tree.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great Pics any deer?


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Great Pics any deer?


Just seen a doe and faw but with two does down so far I am waiting on a buck!!!

As for my design I sent you.....I can see that it can be done and I may play and make a prototype!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Yes I agree the design will work and work well. I will do the same and play around with it next week and make up one


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We are still looking for staff


----------



## Rockinxj00

12 rings only said:


> After my first day in the woods with the U-Slide i will say it's just amazing how i got by without it...no more reaching up for a bow on a hook or down for a stand mounted holder!! I tested the U-Slide but real world in the woods it the greatest!!! Thanks Pete!!


I will have to agree with this 100%. Best holder on the market by far. It can adjust to put your bow right where you want it to minimize movement. This is a must have for all bowhunters.


----------



## johnh1720

bcbow1971 said:


> First night in the stand with my U-Slide!!! Works great and super solid!! Easy to screw in, even in my hard wood tree.



Good lookin pics.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for Pete.


----------



## W.IL.BowHunter

PM sent


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Congratulations to CT staff member Jason Lucia on this fine public land 8pt he took at 7 yrds on Saturday.


----------



## johnh1720

U-Slide Pete said:


> Congratulations to CT staff member Jason Lucia on this fine public land 8pt he took at 7 yrds on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 909740


Good job.


----------



## psefan

congrats man good job.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Gonna be in the stand tonight with my Uslide!!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Pete, here's the doe i shot in Ohio last friday morning, the U-Slide was an important part of the hunt, as four does came sneaking in from behind me!!


----------



## johnh1720

12 rings only said:


> Pete, here's the doe i shot in Ohio last friday morning, the U-Slide was an important part of the hunt, as four does came sneaking in from behind me!!


Nice job.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nice job guys. been pretty hot and it seems like the deer haven't been moving much in the evenings. Only have seen a few does in the mornings but always to far to shoot.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## tobin01

Bump for a great product!


----------



## deerheaven

nice,,,,great product


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks to all of our staff members who have been sending me pictures of there harvests. The latest harvest comes from Shawn Morgan who took this nice doe over the weekend.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Up!!


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Bump


----------



## johnh1720

U-Slide Pete said:


> View attachment 914734
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of our staff members who have been sending me pictures of there harvests. The latest harvest comes from Shawn Morgan who took this nice doe over the weekend.


Nice doe.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well, been doing a lot of hunting and working. Had a great Sunday morning. Perfect weather and the deer have been moving the past few days. So here comes a big doe all by herself down a trail that leads into the food source. Made what I felt was a perfect shot at 30 yards dead broadside. Wait about 1.5 hours until I get down. Found my arrow covered in blood, but no blood trail. Three of us combed the area towards were the deer ran and still no blood trail. Can't even find any ground that has been kicked up. It sucks losing a deer and I know it happens to everybody, but it really gets you down. I just gotta keep telling myself that that is hunting. Will post up again in a couple days. ( hopefully with good news)


----------



## tobin01

Back to the top!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

It stinks but it happen to all of at one time or another. Keep your head up and go back after them.




Rockinxj00 said:


> Well, been doing a lot of hunting and working. Had a great Sunday morning. Perfect weather and the deer have been moving the past few days. So here comes a big doe all by herself down a trail that leads into the food source. Made what I felt was a perfect shot at 30 yards dead broadside. Wait about 1.5 hours until I get down. Found my arrow covered in blood, but no blood trail. Three of us combed the area towards were the deer ran and still no blood trail. Can't even find any ground that has been kicked up. It sucks losing a deer and I know it happens to everybody, but it really gets you down. I just gotta keep telling myself that that is hunting. Will post up again in a couple days. ( hopefully with good news)


----------



## ParkerBow

Pete,

Waiting for the new Omen to arrive and will be sending you some photos


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Sounds good can't wait to see the new Omen and the U-Slide together.



ParkerBow said:


> Pete,
> 
> Waiting for the new Omen to arrive and will be sending you some photos


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Lets see some pictures. You guys getting anything. Keep an eye on your mail box there something on the way for all staffers..


----------



## bcbow1971

Here is me using it last night with my new Athens Ibex.......I had it above my head and using it as a hanger in this stand due to cedar tree at my feet......This thing is awsome!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Brian 
Nice picture. Is that a stab on your Athens or is it a camera??


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Brian
> Nice picture. Is that a stab on your Athens or is it a camera??


That is the new Stingray Stabilizer and has add on extra weights you can add on the end. It is a 6" with one extra weight in Predator camo!!!


----------



## johnh1720

bcbow1971 said:


> Here is me using it last night with my new Athens Ibex.......I had it above my head and using it as a hanger in this stand due to cedar tree at my feet......This thing is awsome!!!


Nice picture showing the U-Slide in action.


----------



## 12 rings only

Nice pic of the U-Slide in action!! Hunting around here is slow...way too many acorns!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Up!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

It is great seeing the U-slide in action. It is by far the most versatile bow holder/hanger on the market. I actually had to use mine as a hanger as well. TTT for an excellent product that everyone should have.


----------



## bcbow1971

Rockinxj00 said:


> It is great seeing the U-slide in action. It is by far the most versatile bow holder/hanger on the market. I actually had to use mine as a hanger as well. TTT for an excellent product that everyone should have.


Yeah well going to test mine in the blind this weekend!!!! Also hoping that a modified version I am working with Pete on comes through for 3D!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

It just goes to show how versatile the U-Slide is. Its a bow holder, bow hanger and it will also hold your bow at the parctice range or in your ground blind.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I am working on a version just trying to get it to be compact and light enough to go from station to station and still be sturdy and not to bulky




bcbow1971 said:


> Yeah well going to test mine in the blind this weekend!!!! Also hoping that a modified version I am working with Pete on comes through for 3D!!!!


----------



## tobin01

U-Slide Pete said:


> I am working on a version just trying to get it to be compact and light enough to go from station to station and still be sturdy and not to bulky


Sounds Awesome Pete!


----------



## bowman_77

Smoked this doe this evening. Thanks for a great product Pete.


----------



## ChaseK

Congrats man!

Heck of a shot.


----------



## johnh1720

Nice doe.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Joe nice doe!! Great shot also. They are starting to fall now lets keep them coming


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Just purchased a U-Slide this morning and hope it lives up to the hype! Looks good and definitely am looking forward to using it.

I will say though, it would have been nice to have more closeups of the product on the website. If it was there I missed it. Most of the pics were small and I couldn't see any real detail.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Robbie,

I received the order your U-Slide will ship out today USPS Priority. We are working on updating the site with newer better pictures. If you want to see upclose pice there are some in this thread or let me know what you want to see and I can send them or post them. Thanks for your order.



Flatland Hunter said:


> Just purchased a U-Slide this morning and hope it lives up to the hype! Looks good and definitely am looking forward to using it.
> 
> I will say though, it would have been nice to have more closeups of the product on the website. If it was there I missed it. Most of the pics were small and I couldn't see any real detail.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

I have ordered it and will have plenty of close ups with it when I get it. I was just saying as a potential customer going to the site and even to the FB page... there were no close ups or diagrams showing off the advantages and what makes the U-Slide better than other holders/hangers. Glad to hear it's being updated. I am looking forward to getting it! Thanks!


----------



## tobin01

U-Slide Pete said:


> Lets see some pictures. You guys getting anything. Keep an eye on your mail box there something on the way for all staffers..


Pete,

Got something in the mailbox today, I will definitely put them to good use.


----------



## bowman_77

U-Slide Pete said:


> Joe nice doe!! Great shot also. They are starting to fall now lets keep them coming


Thanks Pete I hope there more to come.


----------



## bowman_77

Pete I got my decals today, they look great.....Thanks


----------



## Octane

Thanks for the decals! They look good. Can't wait to put 'em on.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yeah I got a nice little envelope in the mail today!!! Thanks Pete!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Thanks for the decals Pete.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pete, Just got my decals yesterday. They look great. Already on my bowcase and on my truck.


----------



## ChaseK

Thanks for the decals man! Gonna find a few spots to stick em haha.


----------



## bowman_77

Here is another one for team U-Slide Bow Holder.


----------



## johnh1720

bowman_77 said:


> Here is another one for team U-Slide Bow Holder.
> View attachment 925178


Nice buck.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Just sent you a email Pete.


----------



## bowman_77

Thanks it was my 1st buck bow kill.....I have shot a few over the years but never a buck.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Friday October 29 was a great day. First decent day we have had in a while. Had one doe at about 10 yards with a couple of them out around 50 yards, then nothing. About 10 minutes go by and here comes a little spike, and right behind him is a nice buck. Ended up letting him walk past me to give me a more comfortable shot and so I took the shot. We let it sit overnight because it all happened so fast, I couldn't really say if the arrow hit where i wanted it too. Go hunting this morning and then we look for the deer and it ran about 150 yard loop that put it about 60-70 yards from the stand I shot it out of. As soon as I transfer pics to a flash drive, I will post them up.


----------



## Rockinxj00

bowman_77 said:


> Here is another one for team U-Slide Bow Holder.
> View attachment 925178


Congratulations on a nice buck.


----------



## JONEZ24

Here is a picture from my cell phone of Rockinxj00's deer. Maybe you could pay for my next visit to the chiropractor, it's a little rough on the back carrying your deer out of the woods. I am sure you will post better pics when you get them.


----------



## sjb3

got my decals also....thanks Pete.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Got mine today and it looks good. Will be giving it an extensive workout in the coming weeks. Will let everyone know what I think after using it for a while.Thanks!


----------



## ChaseK

Great buck rockinXJ- hey btw what model XJ you got? I'm reckonin it's lifted an all by your username?


----------



## johnh1720

Beautiful buck rockinXJ.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Very nice buck.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## Rockinxj00

It's a 2000 sport with 3" lift on 31" dunlop mud rovers. 8,000 pound winch, CB, all the goodies to go far off the road and not have to worry.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Bill Nice buck!! Im glad you all received the stickers. I was able to connect on Saturday as well. I will post pics and story in a few. Congrats to all who scored as well. Nice pictures keep them coming


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Saturday morning went to some state land with some buddies. I have been there before but sat in there stands. I took a climber with me this time and walked in in the dark. They put me in an area and told me it was a good spot. So in the dark I searched for a tree and set up my stand. At first light I saw a deer walking down the same trail we were just on but no shot still to dark and couldn't make out any brush just big trees. Around 8:20 rattled and 10 minutes later this buck came in to my Montana "dreamy doe" decoy. I let him have it at 22 yards. Watched him run about 65 yards and pile up. He's not the biggest but a fine buck for just setting up blind in the dark.


----------



## sjb3

Congrats on the buck, sounds like a great hunt.


----------



## 12 rings only

Great job guys!! Pete...The decals arived today in the mail, Thank you!! I'm actually packing for my second trip to Ohio and took a break to let you know they arrived!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pete that is an awesome buck. I love how tall it is. My only problem is that in Indiana we have a one buck rule. The morning after I shot this one, my dad sat in the same stand and saw a bigger buck. I'm not going to complain though. Gives me a lot more confidence back that I had lost after I had lost that doe.


----------



## ChaseK

Rockinxj00 said:


> It's a 2000 sport with 3" lift on 31" dunlop mud rovers. 8,000 pound winch, CB, all the goodies to go far off the road and not have to worry.


Cool man. Mines a 98 with like 7" and 35s, long arms, lockers, and all that mess hah. 



Pete Congrats buddy!


----------



## psefan

congrats to all and thanks for the decals pete...... as for the guys that like lifted trucks just sold my ford f-250 super duty. 10 inch lift 40 inch tires....V-10 motor {bored and camed)... several warning tickets from state police for oversize lift ......priceless


Keep the kills coming ...


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats Pete great for a blind setup.


----------



## johnh1720

U-Slide Pete said:


> Saturday morning went to some state land with some buddies. I have been there before but sat in there stands. I took a climber with me this time and walked in in the dark. They put me in an area and told me it was a good spot. So in the dark I searched for a tree and set up my stand. At first light I saw a deer walking down the same trail we were just on but no shot still to dark and couldn't make out any brush just big trees. Around 8:20 rattled and 10 minutes later this buck came in to my Montana "dreamy doe" decoy. I let him have it at 22 yards. Watched him run about 65 yards and pile up. He's not the biggest but a fine buck for just setting up blind in the dark.
> View attachment 926412


Nice buck Pete.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Im glad you got your confidence back. Here in CT we can harvest 2 antlerless and 2 either sex deer for archery alone. Then you can get private land rifle 1 antlerless and 1 either sex. State land shotgun 1 and 1. Private land muzzleloader 1 and 1 and state land muzzle 1 and 1. So we have pleanty of tags to go around. Thats why ther are not very many large deer around here.




Rockinxj00 said:


> Pete that is an awesome buck. I love how tall it is. My only problem is that in Indiana we have a one buck rule. The morning after I shot this one, my dad sat in the same stand and saw a bigger buck. I'm not going to complain though. Gives me a lot more confidence back that I had lost after I had lost that doe.


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> Im glad you got your confidence back. Here in CT we can harvest 2 antlerless and 2 either sex deer for archery alone. Then you can get private land rifle 1 antlerless and 1 either sex. State land shotgun 1 and 1. Private land muzzleloader 1 and 1 and state land muzzle 1 and 1. So we have pleanty of tags to go around. Thats why ther are not very many large deer around here.


I can't begin to tell you how many does we can shoot in TN...3 bucks allowed with whatever weapon. I just arrived in Ohio greeted by a HUGE 12 point getting checked in at the hardware store...got lots of pics. Best thing is that it was shot just down the road from the farm I hunt up here and he was acting a little "rutty"


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Up UP


----------



## bushmasterar15

Would be nice to head back to CT and MA to see family. Don't want to be there
in the snow.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

I gotta sat this U-Slide Bow holder has really helped a lot during this season! Quick and easy setup!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Friday Morning bump


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for the night.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey all I need some help. Starting on November 29, our local radio station is hosting a contest called rate my rack. I had to submit a photo of my buck for this. prize is a TC triumph Bone collector. Please got to 1039thebear.com and click on rate my rack and vote. Thanks guys.


----------



## psefan

will do rockin good luck hope u win........ and heres a bump for a great product.


----------



## bcbow1971

My U slide assisted in me not moving much to get on this buck!!! Thanks Pete
Well got to my stand about 7:40 and got settled in and heard some noise off to my left in some cedars and thought it may have been a squirrel getting around first thing in the morning. I turned my camera on and it was too dark still to film so I left it off for now. Well a few minutes later I heard a some noise behind this big oak about 20 yards from me. Then about a minute later I see this buck come out about 20 yards from my stand…..he was looking for something. I know what it was…..a little social doe and young buck combo I had put on my burlap right behind me. This buck was coming from partial ways from downwind. He stepped within 5 yards from my stand and I couldn’t see him through the cedar that I use as cover and wasn’t sure if he was going left or right…..Well he turned left towards my downwind side. Well he stepped about 5 yards away and I put my pin about 6” behind elbow and about 4” high, since he was quartering away, and let it fly…..the Victory VAP with G5 Montec slammed into him and all I seen was a mule kick and he was off over the fence and after a couple small branches breaking I heard a huge crash…….Well that was at 8:02AM! Well I packed all my calls and stuff back in my pack and lowered my bow to try and find my arrow. Well the arrow was nowhere to be found but did find some blood and waited about 10 minutes after not hearing anymore noise I crossed the fence and walked towards where he crossed and seen blood trail and crept down the hill a little hoping to see my arrow and more blood. Well there I seen the buck piled up against a tree. Well I ended up finding the arrow back near the fence, broke right by the logo. I hit his opposite shoulder and came out in front of his shoulder. Nice Ten pointer. Scored 120 1/8”……not the biggest but best buck I have seen around here in three years…..Now down to one doe tag….three deer down and freezer looking good!!!
Thanks to Athens for making a sweet shooting Ibex, Victory for making a hard hitting VAP arrow!!!, Log6 for making me scent free and having all kinds of deer down wind with not one busting me, Eric J for my Bust a Buck lures!!!


----------



## eaglea1

I thought that I could be coming on here after returning from a great trip up north Wisconsin,and give Pete a good review, but
the only thing that I can say, is that it sure screwed in good, but the next morning it unscrewed too easy, and disappeared along with 
my new Pak- N -Stack, harness. Some low life stole everything I had. Saved the trip, with my portable stand, single strap harness, and 
hanging my bow on a limb.


----------



## bushmasterar15

All these pics are great.


----------



## psefan

Sorry to hear that eagle . Damn people.


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I am sorry to hear that. Some people are dirtbags. I hope the rest of your season goes better. 






eaglea1 said:


> I thought that I could be coming on here after returning from a great trip up north Wisconsin,and give Pete a good review, but
> the only thing that I can say, is that it sure screwed in good, but the next morning it unscrewed too easy, and disappeared along with
> my new Pak- N -Stack, harness. Some low life stole everything I had. Saved the trip, with my portable stand, single strap harness, and
> hanging my bow on a limb.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Brian

Great story and a great buck Congrats!!! 




bcbow1971 said:


> My U slide assisted in me not moving much to get on this buck!!! Thanks Pete
> Well got to my stand about 7:40 and got settled in and heard some noise off to my left in some cedars and thought it may have been a squirrel getting around first thing in the morning. I turned my camera on and it was too dark still to film so I left it off for now. Well a few minutes later I heard a some noise behind this big oak about 20 yards from me. Then about a minute later I see this buck come out about 20 yards from my stand…..he was looking for something. I know what it was…..a little social doe and young buck combo I had put on my burlap right behind me. This buck was coming from partial ways from downwind. He stepped within 5 yards from my stand and I couldn’t see him through the cedar that I use as cover and wasn’t sure if he was going left or right…..Well he turned left towards my downwind side. Well he stepped about 5 yards away and I put my pin about 6” behind elbow and about 4” high, since he was quartering away, and let it fly…..the Victory VAP with G5 Montec slammed into him and all I seen was a mule kick and he was off over the fence and after a couple small branches breaking I heard a huge crash…….Well that was at 8:02AM! Well I packed all my calls and stuff back in my pack and lowered my bow to try and find my arrow. Well the arrow was nowhere to be found but did find some blood and waited about 10 minutes after not hearing anymore noise I crossed the fence and walked towards where he crossed and seen blood trail and crept down the hill a little hoping to see my arrow and more blood. Well there I seen the buck piled up against a tree. Well I ended up finding the arrow back near the fence, broke right by the logo. I hit his opposite shoulder and came out in front of his shoulder. Nice Ten pointer. Scored 120 1/8”……not the biggest but best buck I have seen around here in three years…..Now down to one doe tag….three deer down and freezer looking good!!!
> Thanks to Athens for making a sweet shooting Ibex, Victory for making a hard hitting VAP arrow!!!, Log6 for making me scent free and having all kinds of deer down wind with not one busting me, Eric J for my Bust a Buck lures!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Pete, I had a great week in Ohio, just couldn't get that big 10 that kept teasing me to give me a shot!! I got the job done on another doe. And as always, the U-Slide helped with getting the bow in hand without being detected!! I'll post up some pics when i get home. Thanks again Pete!!!


----------



## johnh1720

ttt for ya Pete.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*Profile Picture*

If anybody wants to use this picture as there profile picture let me know and I can send it to you. Good Luck this weekend lets see some good pics


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## ChaseK

Btt!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Bump for a great product.


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up for Pete!! Pete, did you get the e-mail I sent you??


----------



## johnh1720

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Tom Yes I have them. Glad to have you be part of the 2011 Staff




12 rings only said:


> Back up for Pete!! Pete, did you get the e-mail I sent you??


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*New Picture*


----------



## Flatland Hunter

I have used the U-Slide a lot this last week! So here is my attempt at a review of this product...

I like it. I like the concept. I like the adjustability and I like be able to place the holder where I want without it being in the way of "the shot". Unfortunately I was unable to connect on a deer, it was not the U-Slides fault. I didn't have any does get in range and all the bucks that were in range were to small, 8 of those.

A few things I had to figure out... mine did not screw in as easily as everyone was saying on one particular tree. It was thin barked and hard. When looking at the screw in side I saw how pointed it was but the threads were off the point a bit. So my solution was to jab the tree which sunk the point deep enough for the threads to grab. I have since done this with every tree and there is no issues with it screwing in, in fact it does that quite easily once the threads engage.

The knob/nut combo to adjust the arms is a PAIN to adjust! It is hard to tighten or untighten. I do not know if it is the nylon thread locking nut or what but I could not get the knob tight enough to keep the arm from swinging away or toward me when putting on or taking off my bow. So my solution was to hold the knob and the arm it tightened against and use the other arm to tighten and untighten, a bit of a pain to do but it gets the job done. I just could not believe how hard it is to do this with the knob. Once tightened there are no issues with movement, it stays where you put it when tightened properly.

The holder is light and its tubing is compact. I did find that there is a trade off in the compact size of the tubing, the holder will sway in the wind and it is more flexible than I thought it would be. Understand, there were no issues of a bow falling etc. but the holder (because of the compact size of the tubing) does have some flex to it. I would not call it "rock solid". 

My other holders did not have as much flex... the Realtree and a HME Better Bow Hanger. I haven't used the Realtree in years because of the swing/moves to easily factor but its bar stock is beefier and because of it being bar stock it lacks the adjustability of the U-Slide. The HME Better Bow Hanger is beefier, bigger tubing and no flex at all but it again does not have the adjustability. It does have the option of a unique hanging system though and I would continue to use it if it wasn't a hanger but a holder like the U-Slide. Both the Realtree and the HME are hangers and as such are difficult to use compared to the U-Slide... above your head and possibly in the way when taking a shot that is near it, no problem with the U-Slide being below everything.

Paint has held up well. The one thing to note is that the washer (as noted by another poster) will lose all of its paint after a couple of uses but is not an issue. 

One last issue that was easily handled... the point/screw in portion is longer than the other arm so it has the more than distinct possibility of spearing something in the pack or when carried. I just cut a piece of rubber tubing longer than the point/screw portion and can now carry it without fear of it tearing up the inside of my pack.

One other thing I do like is the U shaped holder it seems to be sturdy enough to hold the bow but thin enough to adjust it's shape. I did not like the shape it came with, more like the angles of a V than a U. So I squeezed it to look like the U and the bow now sits square in the holder.

I know it may sound as if I am being overly critical but I really do like the holder. I do think it can be even better with tweaks or maybe a beefier model for those who might like one. I am concerned though with the difficulty that mine shows when tightening or untightening the arms knob. Anyone else experience this issue?

All in all I think it is a great concept and it also has the upside for the manufacturer of having room for improvement and/or other models. Which means repeat sales to existing customers when these improvements or new models come out!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Flatland: Great review of the U-Slide. I love the feedback it makes me make a better product. Give me a call and we can go over the review and make the U-Slide the best product on the market. Customer satisfaction is what drives me,.


----------



## Flatland Hunter

I appreciate the invite to chat and will call... it may be a bit though. Opening of gun season is this weekend and I am swamped at work but might be able to call next week before Thanksgiving.

Robbie


----------



## U-Slide Pete

No problem call whenever you get a chance. Thanks again



Flatland Hunter said:


> I appreciate the invite to chat and will call... it may be a bit though. Opening of gun season is this weekend and I am swamped at work but might be able to call next week before Thanksgiving.
> 
> Robbie


----------



## sjb3

"I know it may sound as if I am being overly critical but I really do like the holder. I do think it can be even better with tweaks or maybe a beefier model for those who might like one. I am concerned though with the difficulty that mine shows when tightening or untightening the arms knob. Anyone else experience this issue?"


I've been using mine a lot and it is solid. I also had problems with the knobs tightening up. Not thats its a big deal ( I tightened the knobs like you did) But it would be more user friendly to just be able to tighten the knobs down and have everything stay put. Had to do the same with the u bow holder. Again not a problem, just looking at the big picture so to speak.


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> Tom Yes I have them. Glad to have you be part of the 2011 Staff


More than happy to represent JBI for the 2011 season!!!


----------



## johnh1720

Bump for Pete.


----------



## onetohunt

Great bow holders!!


----------



## RackAssasin

bump for the day


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

Pete,

Bow has shipped and is scheduled to arrive at Keystone Country Store Friday. It should be done in my hands early next week and I will snap some photos of the Omen in my U-Slide


----------



## U-Slide Pete

ParkerBow said:


> Pete,
> 
> Bow has shipped and is scheduled to arrive at Keystone Country Store Friday. It should be done in my hands early next week and I will snap some photos of the Omen in my U-Slide


That's great can't wait to see them. How has hunting been so far??


----------



## bcbow1971

Bump for the evening!!


----------



## ChaseK

Leaving tomorrow for a weekend of rut hunting middle Ga! 

Went 2 weeks ago and the rut was barely starting so hopefully they're gettin it on this week!

Be trying to get it done with my bow but bringin the rifle for the last hunt cuz I need some meat! Lol

I'll keep y'all updated.


----------



## bowman_77

ttt


----------



## martin_hottie

Great product from a great guy!


----------



## onetohunt

martin_hottie said:


> Great product from a great guy!


yep!!!!!


----------



## onetohunt

Back to the top for a top notch bow holder!!


----------



## onetohunt

back up


----------



## johnh1720

lunchtime bump


----------



## ChaseK

U-Slide at work!


----------



## onetohunt

works great in the tree as well as on the ground.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Happy Thanksgiving to all of our staff, family and friends. I hope you all have a great day. If you get the chance to hunt and connect share your pictures and story. Thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of our staff, family and friends. I hope you all have a great day. If you get the chance to hunt and connect share your pictures and story. Thanks for doing what you do.


Thanks Pete will do!!! I am thinking about going back out Friday....only going to be in the 30's!!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

I was suppose to be hunting Friday, but plans have changed.  Oh well. I'll be in the woods on Saturday.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Pete wanted to Thank You for the opportunity to be on a wonderfull staff. Just recieved my U-slide and it's a fine product. 
Everyone have a great Thanksgiving and God Bless.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt
Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## bcbow1971




----------



## onetohunt

bcbow1971 said:


>


Oh, you just had to 1 up me didn't you!!:teeth:


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Roughcreek productions says these are great ! Happy Thanksgiving to all !!


----------



## ChaseK

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!

Thanks for allowing me to be a part of an awesome staff and group of folks. 

Good luck the rest of yalls season!


----------



## bcbow1971

Check out these Mulleys takes in AZ my dad sent me:
this is what he sent me info wise
Here's some stats:

The ones checked over 200 are as follows:
8x8 scoring around 230- Sunshine Point
10X9 scoring around 249 Kip Fattalehs deer out of tuweep valley
8X7 scoring around 205
7X7 scoring right around 224
8X8 scoring 240- Hancock Knoll Catchment
7x7 scoring 234- tuweep valley
8x10 scoring 230- cold spring wash
206- Duane Shroufe
226- Linda Shroufe
7X9- 234 East of Hancock Knoll

Arizona Area 13B was also phenomenal.


----------



## 12 rings only

That without a doubt is the most impresive Mule Deer bone I have ever seen!!Hoping everybody has had a great Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Were they killed illegally?


----------



## bcbow1971

No they were all legit!! Those are just game wardens in the are.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## Flatland Hunter

Went out early this morning and got me a doe... the U-Slide gave an assist to the shot. Not because it provides stealthy movement when getting the bow but because it provided quick and easy access.

The doe surprised me by coming from a totally different direction than expected... I was able to grab the bow quickly and get on her before she left my shooting lanes behind. Economy of movement helped get the doe... made possible by the U-Slide!

I haven't forgotten your invitation to talk... hopefully this week.

Robbie


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

up to the top


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Flatland: Glad the U-Slide was able to assist you. 

Hope everyone had a great turkey day. I was out every day with no deer sighted. Only lots of squirrels. I should become a squirrel hunter and then I would only see deer and no squirrels.


----------



## ParkerBow

Not the greatest photo, but my U-Slide holding the new PSE Omen Pro. First time out with the U-Slide and Omen


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great picture do you think you need to switch out ParkerBow now??




ParkerBow said:


> Not the greatest photo, but my U-Slide holding the new PSE Omen Pro. First time out with the U-Slide and Omen


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## rockdeer

You can count on me, Pete.


U-Slide Pete said:


> JBI is looking to expand presence, popularity and sales of the U-Slide Bow Holder across the country. We are looking for people who are willing to help promote our product.
> 
> If you are interested please send a short resume or just tell me a little about your self. Include screen names and what sites you are on and list any other staffs you are involved with. Everyone is welcome.
> 
> We are also looking for dealers and sales reps.
> You can send me a PM or email me directly at [email protected].


----------



## JONEZ24

Ok guys, I need your help! My brother has entered a buck contest online through a local radio station and he needs some help with some votes. It is at the web address http://federatedmedia.upickem.net/en...ontestid=23279 and you can use a face book account to log in or register to vote. You don't get any emails if you check the box at the end of the registration. He is towards the end if you are in the view gallery area. His username on the contest is rockinxj00 and the deer is a 10 pt he shot from my stand. I would really appreciate it if you could help me out, I would really like to see him win, he deserves it.

My brother is on the shooting staff for U-slide and could really use your help in this competition! If you could find the time, please vote for him!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Come everybody let's get behind Bill. He shot a great buck and needs our help. For you guys who dont know him he is from Indiana. I will try to post the pic of him and his buck.


----------



## JONEZ24

I appreciate it Pete


----------



## sniperjim

I just got a Link Error when I clicked through


----------



## Octane

I get the error also.


----------



## JONEZ24

hey all this is bill, Go to 1039thebear.com and look for the rate my rack contest. to vote i believe you need to register and then you can vote once a day and the contest is over at 8 am on friday. I haven't been able to post in a while because my computer crashed. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

This is Bill and his buck. Lets help him out


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## JONEZ24

JONEZ24 said:


> hey all this is bill, Go to 1039thebear.com and look for the rate my rack contest. to vote i believe you need to register and then you can vote once a day and the contest is over at 8 am on friday. I haven't been able to post in a while because my computer crashed. Thanks for all the help guys.


Last chance to vote, the voting end 8 am Friday Morning.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I just voted again. Come on everyone lets help Bill out. He is behind by a few votes and we can put him over the top.



JONEZ24 said:


> Last chance to vote, the voting end 8 am Friday Morning.


----------



## johnh1720

Got my vote in.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

bump


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey guys thanks for all the votes. Looks like right now i finished unofficially in 5th place. I guess they have to go through and verify all the accounts were legit and all that hoopla. Anyway thanks again.
Bill


----------



## bcbow1971

HAPPY Birthday Pete!!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Glad to have helped out.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We are in the process of gettins U-Slide hats made up I will post a picture of our sample as soon as I get it. Any one interested in getting one let me know. Not sure of the cost yet, but I will keep as low as I can.


----------



## ParkerBow

I'll be first in line for a Hat (would love a long sleeve T.) More photo's coming Wednesday as right after my daughters teacher conference I will be hitting the woods. Bring both the PSE and Slug Gun


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> We are in the process of gettins U-Slide hats made up I will post a picture of our sample as soon as I get it. Any one interested in getting one let me know. Not sure of the cost yet, but I will keep as low as I can.


I would love a hat!! Thanks for the acceptance Pete, I look forward to working with this great product and you!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We are working on shirts also. Im trying to come up with something other than the logo to put on the shirts.



ParkerBow said:


> I'll be first in line for a Hat (would love a long sleeve T.) More photo's coming Wednesday as right after my daughters teacher conference I will be hitting the woods. Bring both the PSE and Slug Gun


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Glad to have you aspart of the U-Slide family



Eric Jorgensen said:


> I would love a hat!! Thanks for the acceptance Pete, I look forward to working with this great product and you!!


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Glad to have you aspart of the U-Slide family


man we let anyone on the staff don't we......LOL.......Welcome to the staff Buddy!!! Eric is a great guy and will me wearing his U-Slide out with all them hunts he does!!! Welcome aboard again Brother!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

bcbow1971 said:


> man we let anyone on the staff don't we......LOL.......Welcome to the staff Buddy!!! Eric is a great guy and will me wearing his U-Slide out with all them hunts he does!!! Welcome aboard again Brother!!!


Thanks BC!!! I'm pumped to get this it will work for me perfectly!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> Glad to have you aspart of the U-Slide family


Thanks Pete!! I will be sending in my check and info this week, I still have time to get out and use it so I'm really excited!! Unlike BC who shoots 25 deer in the first week while its still 70 degrees!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Thanks Pete!! I will be sending in my check and info this week, I still have time to get out and use it so I'm really excited!! Unlike BC who shoots 25 deer in the first week while its still 70 degrees!!


Well you know gives me more time to snuggle around the fire when its cold,.....lol


----------



## Rockinxj00

Monday evening bump for an awesome bow holder.


----------



## sjb3

bcbow1971 said:


> man we let anyone on the staff don't we......LOL.......Welcome to the staff Buddy!!! Eric is a great guy and will me wearing his U-Slide out with all them hunts he does!!! Welcome aboard again Brother!!!


Oh no!!! Another Good Morning thread... J/K Eric,,, Welcome aboard Eric! The u slide is great.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

sjb3 said:


> Oh no!!! Another Good Morning thread... J/K Eric,,, Welcome aboard Eric! The u slide is great.


Thats a great idea!! Good evening fellas!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Good Morning boys!! I think we need some more action here so we can get to know each other!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Hi my name is Pete and I like to sit in a tree in the fall and hunt deer. My favorite color is camo and I hate tresspassers.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Hi my name is Pete and I like to sit in a tree in the fall and hunt deer. My favorite color is camo and I hate tresspassers.


But the true question is what color camo.....lol.......


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I love all camo including pink


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> Hi my name is Pete and I like to sit in a tree in the fall and hunt deer. My favorite color is camo and I hate tresspassers.


Nice to meet you Pete! lol I'm Eric I live in MN it was 0 degrees when I left my house today. I also love to sit in a tree or a ground blind hunting deer. I love duck, and upland brid hunting, we also do some ice fishing. I'm married with 2 kids, and am a certified pool and hot tub technician. If you ever need anything feel free to ask!


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> I love all camo including pink


Pink is da bomb!!!.....I like most all camo but like Mossy Oak and Vertigo the best.....



Eric Jorgensen said:


> Nice to meet you Pete! lol I'm Eric I live in MN it was 0 degrees when I left my house today. I also love to sit in a tree or a ground blind hunting deer. I love duck, and upland brid hunting, we also do some ice fishing. I'm married with 2 kids, and am a certified pool and hot tub technician. If you ever need anything feel free to ask!


And certified dog toy......


----------



## Rockinxj00

U-Slide Pete said:


> Hi my name is Pete and I like to sit in a tree in the fall and hunt deer. My favorite color is camo and I hate tresspassers.


 Thats funny!


----------



## onetohunt

Have I missed something here!!??!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

onetohunt said:


> Have I missed something here!!??!!


New staff member Eric Jorgensen wants all staff members to get to know each other so I started.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hi my name is Mark. I like long walks in the woods or on the beach. Everyone have a good morning.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hi my name is Mark. I like long walks in the woods or on the beach. Everyone have a good morning.


Hows the weather down there? I woke up to 0 degrees this fine snowy morning!!


----------



## bcbow1971

bushmasterar15 said:


> Hi my name is Mark. I like long walks in the woods or on the beach. Everyone have a good morning.


Long way from the beach......my dad said it was going to be in teh 80's in Tucson today....WTH!!!! Wife ready to move to AZ!!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hi my name is Bill Jones. I like camo as well and I also like my treestand better than my recliner.


----------



## bcbow1971

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hi my name is Bill Jones. I like camo as well and I also like my treestand better than my recliner.


Hey Bill I like recliners in my treestand....


----------



## zestycj7

E-mail sent Pete.
I would be honored to represent you here in Sothern Califorina.
Don.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well the weather in Northern AZ was in the 70's and low 30's. I'm not that far from the beach now. I'm here in California with the family for Christmas at Disneyland this week. So if any of you Cali guy's have a pass I could meet you somewhere in the park.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Good morning fellas!!! 2 days untill I go after the 2 giants!! WOOHOOO


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Good morning fellas!!! 2 days untill I go after the 2 giants!! WOOHOOO


Go get'em buddy!!


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Go get'em buddy!!


Go get em Northern Snowman!!!! Lay em down!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I will have pics posted I hope!! I got my new good luck charms and an packed and ready! It supposed to be 12 below on Sunday so Sat they should be moving like crazy!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I will have pics posted I hope!! I got my new good luck charms and an packed and ready! It supposed to be 12 below on Sunday so Sat they should be moving like crazy!!!


Well that trip to Mexico will make that 12 below worth it!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*Arrow Wraps*

Anyone interested in arrow wraps let me know I am going to put in an order for some. I will let you know pricing as soon as I know.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> Anyone interested in arrow wraps let me know I am going to put in an order for some. I will let you know pricing as soon as I know.
> 
> 
> View attachment 950383
> View attachment 950384


Those are very sharp!! I'm interested!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Those look sweet shoot me price when you know


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Hats to I love hats!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete the field tip on the black shafted arrow looks like you shot a concrete wall!!


----------



## zestycj7

Pete, let me know the price on the wraps when you get them. They look awsome.
Don.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Those wraps look awesome. As soon as you get the price let me know as well.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Pete the field tip on the black shafted arrow looks like you shot a concrete wall!!


It was one that went through the block target into the wall out in the shop when I was doing a little shooting inside at lunch.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> It was one that went through the block target into the wall out in the shop when I was doing a little shooting inside at lunch.


I like that idea of inside shooting!! I'll have to set something up at work!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I like that idea of inside shooting!! I'll have to set something up at work!!


I can get a 24 yard shot if I go diagonal across the shop. It's not long but I get to practice every day and keep sharp incase I actually get another shot at a deer this year.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> I can get a 24 yard shot if I go diagonal across the shop. It's not long but I get to practice every day and keep sharp incase I actually get another shot at a deer this year.


I am jealous....I can only get 11 yards diagonal in my garage. I am hopefully going to order a big shed to put all the extra stuff in the garage in there and make it more roomy again!!!


----------



## Octane

Those wraps look sweet! Interested when you get the pricing.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys, hows everybody doing? Pete, those wraps look great!!


----------



## RackAssasin

Hi there fellers. im David Baker, live in Greenville, nc. Love to shoot stuff with my bow. I also enjoy long walks on the beach during a sun set, a nice glass of wine, and curling up with a great book..... 













ok, im sorry.. i tried to lie. I love to drink beer, chew skoal, drag race my trans am, love haulin' in monster catfish and drum, love my pit bull, and also love practicing my brazilian ju-jitzu.... The thing about shooting things with my bow was true.


----------



## ChaseK

Nice David. lol

Welcome to the team!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Guys Wraps are $7.50/ dozen $3.75/ half dozen. This is what they cost me so that's what they cost you. That is shipped to your door. They are being made right now and I should have them early next week. Give me a call or PM and let me know how many you want.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> Guys Wraps are $7.50/ dozen $3.75/ half dozen. This is what they cost me so that's what they cost you. That is shipped to your door. They are being made right now and I should have them early next week. Give me a call or PM and let me know how many you want.


Awesome I'll take a six pack!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Wraps are done and are shipped to me. I'll post pics when I get them. Eric got your order and will ship them as soon as they come in.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Sweet Thanks Pete!! Did my contract show up yet?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We have not got any mail since Friday, I am not in the shop on Sat so mailman does not deliver it. He usuall gets here around noon time. I'll let you know if it shows up today.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> We have not got any mail since Friday, I am not in the shop on Sat so mailman does not deliver it. He usuall gets here around noon time. I'll let you know if it shows up today.


Thank you sir!! 10 below right now!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I should be taking my U-Slide to the woods this weekend!! Morning sit in the treestand, afternoon in the bind!! I should be able to give it a good test. Frozen trees and ground, 8 degrees for a day time high!! Its going to be cold!!


----------



## onetohunt

to the top for a great bow holder!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I saw an idea of what the hats are going to look like, They will be sweet!! Nice work Pete!
Good Morning fellas!


----------



## zestycj7

Got my stands yesterday. Nice looking stands, awsome wormanship, way to go Pete. Hope to get a few pics this weeked, not hunting but from out at the range.
Don.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys...cleaning up from a freezing rain event last night!! Maybe i'll get to go to work in the morning!! YUK!!!


----------



## ChaseK

Got the U-Slide packed in my bags an I'm headed north in 1 hour. I'll be back home for a week and might get in the woods a few times at the old huntin club. Brown it's down up there cuz I gotta get on the board! I got like 3 weeks to score or this will bethe first season where I haven't killed a deer since I was 12...so im gettin ansy lol. 

Good luck to y'all going out this week and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

ChaseK said:


> Got the U-Slide packed in my bags an I'm headed north in 1 hour. I'll be back home for a week and might get in the woods a few times at the old huntin club. Brown it's down up there cuz I gotta get on the board! I got like 3 weeks to score or this will bethe first season where I haven't killed a deer since I was 12...so im gettin ansy lol.
> 
> Good luck to y'all going out this week and Merry Christmas!!


Good luck and merry Christmas to you to!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man we haven't got to do much hunting around here. Just running trespassers off our property. I hate how low lifes like this ruin the name of hunting. Hopefully I will get out for some late bow action with the U-Slide.
Happy Holidays to all.
Bill


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rockinxj00 said:


> Man we haven't got to do much hunting around here. Just running trespassers off our property. I hate how low lifes like this ruin the name of hunting. Hopefully I will get out for some late bow action with the U-Slide.
> Happy Holidays to all.
> Bill


Bill same here. I was out Friday and found out some low life stole one of my buddies stands.
The arrow wraps are in and hats should be done by the end of the week. Don't forget to look for us at the ATA Show.
I just want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## zestycj7

The shoot was called off due to rain, so no pics. I will get some from out at the range hopefully this next weekend.
Happy Holiday to everyone.
Don.


----------



## RackAssasin

hey pete. some other low life stole my u slide out of one of my stands. They left the stand though. So, i'll be getting in touch with you sooner or later. My season is basically over with so im not in a huge hurry. Just thought i would let you know.


----------



## psefan

gettin pounded with the white stuff we have 6-8 on the ground and getting 3-6 more, it sucks


----------



## psefan

any staffers in or around dixon illinois interested in being on a indoor league team let pm me for details. i need a shooter or two.


----------



## johnh1720

late night bump.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

RackAssasin said:


> hey pete. some other low life stole my u slide out of one of my stands. They left the stand though. So, i'll be getting in touch with you sooner or later. My season is basically over with so im not in a huge hurry. Just thought i would let you know.



That sucks I hate that


----------



## U-Slide Pete

New Arrow Wraps 







Thanks Bowmanhunter


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> New Arrow Wraps
> View attachment 958603
> 
> Thanks Bowmanhunter


Those are sharp!! Pete I got my Stuff Very cool! Thanks Bro, and Mery Christmas to you!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I have been working on a new product a bow holder for indoor 3d very protable and compact and light weight but sturdy. If you are interested in taking a look ay a proto-type and giving me some feedback let me know and I can email some pics.


----------



## whitetail25

pm sent


----------



## ChaseK

Shoot yeah Pete send some specs and stuff my way!

I hate having to carry my bow back and forth and what not. 

Shoot me some pics to kile8 @yahoo. com. (no space)


----------



## zestycj7

Pete,
You can send me some pics of your prototype, [email protected]. 
Don.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pete lets see this. [email protected]
I will also be giving you a call after Christmas if you are going to be around.


----------



## Octane

Pete, do you have an idea when those would be close to being released? I wouldn't mind taking a look. [email protected] The end of Jan. I'm going to shoot in the Badger State games and it would cool have one for that. Otherwise I made a nice little base to screw the U-slide in and I'll take it a long with.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I will get you guys some pics shortly


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> I have been working on a new product a bow holder for indoor 3d very protable and compact and light weight but sturdy. If you are interested in taking a look ay a proto-type and giving me some feedback let me know and I can email some pics.


Is it something similiar to what I sent you? Send me some pics as well to [email protected]!!! Is this going to be at the ATA as well?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

bcbow1971 said:


> Is it something similiar to what I sent you? Send me some pics as well to [email protected]!!! Is this going to be at the ATA as well?


Its a little bit of both of our designs


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Its a little bit of both of our designs


Sweet........lets see some pics!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Well I am about to send Pete a new idea that is proven that works and I believe that will take U-Slide over the top!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Dawn an I want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Thanks You guys for all you do for us.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Dawn an I want to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Thanks You guys for all you do for us.


Same here brother!!! Did you get my email yesterday?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

bcbow1971 said:


> Same here brother!!! Did you get my email yesterday?


yes I did looked quick at it been busy today I was in a meeting all morning. Ill look at it closer over the weekend


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet ok thanks....Have a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## hilbilyhunter

Roughcreek productions in ND loves these bowholders 

Merry Christmas to Pete and his family !!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Wishing Pete and his family and the rest of the staff a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## 12 rings only

I would like to take the time to wish Pete, his family, and all the staffers a Very Merry Christmas!! Also, take the time to keep our service men and women in your Prayers...If not for them, we couldn't enjoy the freedoms we have!!


----------



## whitetail25

Merry Christmas to ya Pete and all the Staffers... Be safe..


----------



## bushmasterar15

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the U-slide crew.


----------



## psefan

i hope everyone had a good holiday and be safe bringin in the new year..... lets may 2011 the u-slide year


----------



## ChaseK

Hope y'all all enjoyed Christmas!

Pete fill us in on that prototype holder when you get a sec!


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for the greatest bow holder!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!! The protype is on hold for the next couple weeks while we attend the ATA Show. This week is finishing up all the last minute stuff and next Tuesday it off to Indy. I am looking forward to finally meeting some of you in person. May all of you have a Great New Year, I have a feeling 2011 is going to be a great year.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas!! The protype is on hold for the next couple weeks while we attend the ATA Show. This week is finishing up all the last minute stuff and next Tuesday it off to Indy. I am looking forward to finally meeting some of you in person. May all of you have a Great New Year, I have a feeling 2011 is going to be a great year.


Ditto.....See you in a few days!!!


----------



## RackAssasin

nightly bump.. Hey Pete, i gave you a ring tonight. Needed to talk to you about a potential dealer. Give me a holler when you get a chance. 252 414 6571


----------



## psefan

ttt have a good new years.


----------



## Rockinxj00

wishing everyone a safe and happy new year.


----------



## hardbreak

Everyone have a safe and Happy New Year!

Pete, we will see you next week......have a safe trip!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well today is the last day of Indiana's deer season. going to get out this afternoon, and then its time for our 9 week indoor hunter league.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Pete, which way will you be coming to Indianapolis?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## RackAssasin

Hey Pete, i talked to Leon Jones from Neuse sport shop. He'll be coming by the booth at the ATA show. He's very interested in the u-slide.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone had a great New Year.


----------



## ChaseK

Hope some There's plenty of buzz around the U-Slide booth this week!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Pete, which way will you be coming to Indianapolis?


I am not sure most likely I70


----------



## U-Slide Pete

RackAssasin said:


> Hey Pete, i talked to Leon Jones from Neuse sport shop. He'll be coming by the booth at the ATA show. He's very interested in the u-slide.


Thanks I will be looking for him.


----------



## bcbow1971

Safe travels and see you Wednesday!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Yes safe travels to you also see you soon!!


----------



## hardbreak

Good luck to U-Slide at the ATA show. Looking forward to meeting you in person! Safe traveling. See ya soon!


----------



## psefan

drive safetly


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Have an awesome trip fellas!! Be Safe. I'm loving my new U-Slide!!!


----------



## Viper69

Since Im on Staff I guess Ill stop at the booth. Cant wait to meet face to face...


----------



## tobin01

Have a great time Pete!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man I wish I could of made it. It is a shame I live 2 hours away and can't break away to get to the show. Good luck Pete!


----------



## 12 rings only

Hope you do well at the ATA Show Pete and safe trip back home!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for a great product. Safe travels on your way home Pete.


----------



## bcbow1971

Lots of people asked me about U-Slide I had on my shirt as well as brochures I had from Pete. It was great meeting you Pete and hope all the contacts pan out......Great product!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Thanks to everyone that stopped by to sat HI. It was nice to meet you in person.


----------



## ricksmathew

It was nice to meet you and your wife in Indy!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

up for Tuesday


----------



## bcbow1971

Morning have you recovered from the ATA and drive?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

bcbow1971 said:


> Morning have you recovered from the ATA and drive?


Just playing catch up and filling orders and adding new dealers


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds like the ATA was a success!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Great to hear the show went good for you Pete. 

Here is to a great 2011 for U-SLIDE:darkbeer:


----------



## hardbreak

The ATA was a success for all of us that were there... now it just time to fill orders and update our computers


----------



## psefan

Im glad it was good for you guys, have any shirts pete?


----------



## 12 rings only

Great that the ATA went so well for you Pete!! Going to try to get up there next year...If it's in Indy again.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

psefan said:


> Im glad it was good for you guys, have any shirts pete?


We now have embrodierd logo shirts and hats. I will try to post some pics ASAP


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*U-Slide Hats*

We now have U-Slide hats. Black hat with embroidered logo $18.00 Free Shipping


----------



## bcbow1971

The logo looks great embroidered!!!


----------



## hardbreak

Great people. Great product. Glad to be apart of the U-Slide team!

Hat looks great, I'm sure the shirt does too!


----------



## animal killer

Keep it at the top!!!! Great product!!!


----------



## tobin01

Glad to hear you had a great time Pete.....


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Just because hunting season is over doesn't mean you can't buy one of these for next year or use it out in the yard when practicing. Great bow stand!!!


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## sjb3

Glad everyone had a great time at the ATA. Hats look great.


----------



## Rockinxj00

onetohunt said:


> Just because hunting season is over doesn't mean you can't buy one of these for next year or use it out in the yard when practicing. Great bow stand!!!


This is the best all around stand on the market. Stick it in the tree or stick it in the ground. By far the best!


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> We now have U-Slide hats. Black hat with embroidered logo $18.00 Free Shipping
> View attachment 976652



Pete, the hats look great!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Good Morning Boys!! Finally getting adjusted to the cold again. Bring on spring!!


----------



## onetohunt

to the top


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Negative 31 in the great state of MN today! Pete can I get a U-Slide with a built in heater?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man that is cold. I woke up this morning to go shot our indoor bowhunter league and it was 4 degrees and i thought that was cold. Needs to warm up so we can fling some at foam.


----------



## ChaseK

Hope it warms up quick! We got Gainesvile in 2 weeks and I gotta be on the stake at 8 am Saturday morning haha.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Some good football games going on today!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Should be a good Super Bowl!! 
Still taking on new staff for 2011 
Anyone going to the Eastern Sports & Outdoor Show in Harrisburg?? I will be there the 5th and 6th


----------



## ricksmathew

I will be there Pete but i am not sure what day I am going.


----------



## 12 rings only

Great game i'm thinking!! Pete, I may have a buddy of mine stop by and see you if he's in town during the show.


----------



## Lien2

Pete-
Nice talking to you today.
Look forward to it again soon.

John Lien
www.wildlifepursuit.com


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone is having a great morning.


----------



## onetohunt

Good Friday Morning To You!!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Indoor bowhunter league started. Never realized how different it is shooting 3D indoors rather that outdoors.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete I have a good Buddy from Michigan that should be sending you an application real soon. His user name is Buckfeverlodge, great guy for sure!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Sounds Good Eric

Just to let everyone know whats new. I will be in Harrisburg the 5th and 6th walking around. I have some meetings and some people to see. So if your there give me a call and we can meet up.
I have a new T-Shirt logo and we are just trying to decide on font for some words. I will post both choices and let you help me make a decission. 
I have been getting some calls from some well know TV people about sponsorships and we are trying to work some stuff out with them.
I also received a call over the weekend from a major ground blind maker looking to incorporate a U-Slide style holder into his blinds. So I will be doing some design work to see if we can come up with something that he can add to his blinds.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*T-Shirt Styles*

These are the 2 choices any comments or suggestions post them


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete yeah BFL is a great guy!!! Also logo on shirt looks great!!! I emailed you about maybe a sponsorship of a Lane at our local 3D Course.....I am thinking of placing my U-Slide at that lane, it has a platform stand to shoot from, so they can place it on there and test it out!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete I like the lettering on the top one. It has the same font as the web site font, blends nice. They both look good though. Maybee try the same font top and bottom on the other one, I bet it would be a keeper for sure! I like the bottom lettering better I changed my mind!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

up!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Pete - I was swamped at work yesterday, and today is not looking much better. I will be sending you an email hopefully later today.

Thank you Eric and Brian for the good words.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Good Morning Boys!!


----------



## johnson21

this is a great company to shoot for, love the product


----------



## ChaseK

I like the bottom!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Pete that bottom font is really nice. Maybe in bold like the top though. Just chillin in indiana watching the blizzard come. Everyone in the path of this storm be safe. 
Everyone that wants the best bow holder, you've come to the right place.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well I got the day off but am on call for the CERT program here in Elkhart county. Basically get to take doctors and police to work or anything that constitutes an emergency. Good way to get out and play. Great way to get our Jeep clubs name out. We got rocked with about 10 inches last night with about 3 foot drifts. Supposed to get another 10-20 they say, but i will have to see that to believe. 

Everyone in the path of this storm be safe. Here's to the greatest bow holder ever!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Be safe guys. Its sunny and cold in MN today.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*Shirt Logo*

This is the one we went with. Anyone interested in T-Shirts let me know sizes and we will put together an order. 
$15.00 each shipping included


----------



## ChaseK

I'll take one. Men's Small.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I'm on the TEAM boys. A big thank you to Pete for allowing me to join this growing company. I will represent proudly and confidently.:cheers:

Pete - I like the shirt logo, put me down for (1) XL. What color will the shirts be? Please say grey, I have a thing for grey shirts.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Rock on Steve!!! Congrats Bro! 
Pete I'll take a large please!


----------



## Rockinxj00

I'll take one of those shirts in an XL please.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for U-slide............:ranger:


----------



## U-Slide Pete

I am on my way to the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show in Harrisburg PA are any of you going let me know and we can meet up!! I will get the shirts in the works when I get back next week.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sounds good Pete have a great time, I am looking at getting a few shirts!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Have a good time Pete, hopefully you spur a bunch of interest in the U-slide.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We had a great weekend in Harrisburg. I got to meet U-Slide Staffer Dale Bish in person. We also signed on a few new dealers. Overall we had a great show and meet a lot of great people. We also got to meet April and Stephen Robbins again. We are sponsors of there show Huntin' Hard with MVP-Outdoors which will be on the Prusuit Channel starting in June. We also have some other announcements up comming soon on who will be using U-Slides.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Great news Pete, sounds like 2011 is going to be a awesome year for U-slide. I'm glad to be a part of it. Now quit teasing us and spill the beans on who's using the product.:grin:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Sweet! Glad the show was a success. Who is it going to be?? Thats all we need is more suspense! lol


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete I added a U-Slide link to my web site!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Pete I added a U-Slide link to my web site!


Thanks send me your link and I can have it added to our site. 
I can't say anything further until all the details are worked out. We have great discussions lately with some very well known people who love the U-Slide and what it will do for them as bow hunters. But you guys already know all about that.
Plus we are working on some new products that should be tested very soon and we could possible become associated with a ground blind manufacturer. But all in due time one step at a time!!


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Hey there Pete! Sorry i missed ya @ the ATA but that place was a ZOO!! Hope all is well and keep up the good work.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete it didn't have anything to do with the pic on FB did it?


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Thanks send me your link and I can have it added to our site.
> I can't say anything further until all the details are worked out. We have great discussions lately with some very well known people who love the U-Slide and what it will do for them as bow hunters. But you guys already know all about that.
> Plus we are working on some new products that should be tested very soon and we could possible become associated with a ground blind manufacturer. But all in due time one step at a time!!


Sounds great Pete. Look forward to hearing the news.....
Glad u had a good trip to pa. 



uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Just checking in for some details!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Thats is awesome Pete. 2011 is going to be another great year for U-Slide.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Sent a few dealers to checkout your site.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Pete it didn't have anything to do with the pic on FB did it?


Yes it has something to do with the pictures on FB but still can't say. I have also had conversations with others whos pictures were not on there. 
Worked on new products yesterday and have some prototypes made. Anyone film hunts??


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

U-Slide Pete said:


> Yes it has something to do with the pictures on FB but still can't say. I have also had conversations with others whos pictures were not on there.
> Worked on new products yesterday and have some prototypes made. Anyone film hunts??


I film my hunts, what ya got? If its anything like the U-slide it must be sweet!! Pictures Please!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

U-Slide Pete said:


> Yes it has something to do with the pictures on FB but still can't say. I have also had conversations with others whos pictures were not on there.
> Worked on new products yesterday and have some prototypes made. Anyone film hunts??


That's cool Pete. As for filming, I picked up the habit last year for the first time, and now I've got the bug bad. I plan on getting some turkey slaying this spring with my brother from the blind. I'm assuming you've got some new goodies coming out, and that's real exciting news.


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr

Pete,

I do film hunts...cal me if you need anything


----------



## bcbow1971

I film my hunts as well Pete. Look forward to the announcement. 

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## psefan

il be needing an xl or even 2x if they are running small. Im using u-slide as my teams name for indoor leagues, hope you dont mind. I put the brochure up at the club also pete, keep me posted.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

psefan said:


> il be needing an xl or even 2x if they are running small. Im using u-slide as my teams name for indoor leagues, hope you dont mind. I put the brochure up at the club also pete, keep me posted.


Hell no I don't mind Go TEAM U-SLIDE!! Shirts run a little big so we can go with an XL for you. I am just waiting to get the rest of the orers in and then I will be getting them made up.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

It's cold here boys and girls -8 on the way in this morning


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete it was 2 degrees here today but will be in the 60's next week......crazy


Pete put me down for two 2XL shirts!!! I like them roomy!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Pete - hoping to get some time today to call you and put in an order.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: ......


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for the bowholder every hunter needs in there backpack.


----------



## 12 rings only

Hey guys...hows it going?? I have been working more than i care to since 3D season has started!! I have an idea for the U-Slide for turkey season for the...well lets just give it a test first before i let it out of the bag just yet.


----------



## Rockinxj00

What a weekend. Went Saturday morning and shot our indoor bowhunter league. I had to shot 5 spot this week. It was the first time I ever shot a complete round of 5 spot. Ended up with a 291 and 28X's. Then we ended up stringing up barb wire for the owner of the land we hunt. That took the rest of the day Saturday and most of Sunday. So needless to say that should keep us locked in for a long time. Maybe I will be able to post a bigger buck next year with my U-slide.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Rockin - anytime you can help out a land owner it's always in your best interest. Good call on that one, and hopefully that barbed wire is tall and keeps those big bucks rounded up for ya.......just kidding.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt...........


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I can't wait to use my U-Slide in the blind!! It will sure beat laying it down in the dirt.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Its good to hear that everyone is starting off 3D season so well. Turkey season is just around the corner. We are growing leaps and bounds. I received a call from a dealer in Alaska looking to carry the U-Slide. So lets keep this going prety soom we could go global.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Great news congrats Pete!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Global sounds good!


----------



## Rockinxj00

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Rockin - anytime you can help out a land owner it's always in your best interest. Good call on that one, and hopefully that barbed wire is tall and keeps those big bucks rounded up for ya.......just kidding.:set1_rolf2:


Yea we figured that would keep us good for another few years at least. With all the guys around this woods shooting at anything brown, we really don't need the barbed wire to keep them in, we just let the others guys keep them there for us:rock-on:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Rockinxj00 said:


> Yea we figured that would keep us good for another few years at least. With all the guys around this woods shooting at anything brown, we really don't need the barbed wire to keep them in, we just let the others guys keep them there for us:rock-on:


That was an abo****ely awesome comeback. You have my utmost respect. I certainly can relate to the hunting pressure.:BangHead:


----------



## psefan

Pete the team is doing well. The scores keep going up and up .My cousin is shooting a solid 299 and hitting is x's with solid 50-52. He is doing this with his hunting set up Im right behind him with 295 with 25-29 x's the other two members are around the 290 mark also. We are tryin to kick some butts. Il need 1 xxl 1 xl for shirts, il pm you the info


----------



## Rockinxj00

Lets keep U-slide at the top. Didn't shot well at all this weekend. Oh well, its all about having fun.


----------



## bushmasterar15

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey Pete, have the orders been placed on the shirts?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey Pete, have the orders been placed on the shirts?


I have not put in the final order. We are taking on some new staff and I want to make sure they have the opprutunity to order. If you need something sooner give me a call and we can work something out.


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

U-Slide Pete said:


> I have not put in the final order. We are taking on some new staff and I want to make sure they have the opprutunity to order. If you need something sooner give me a call and we can work something out.


I'm good. All good things come to those who wait. No rush, just curious.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt......


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

:wav::bump2::wav:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

TTT.....................................:ranger:


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for U-slide..


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for Pete and the U-slide team.:wav:


----------



## psefan

back to the top


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

TTT............:ranger:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2:


----------



## U-Slide Pete

OK this is the last call if you want T-Shirts please let me know. I will be placing the order on Monday morning. Those of you who have already put in your order I will be contacting you for payment. Thanks Pete


----------



## Double S

I finally ordered a U slide. Bump for you Pete.


----------



## thumbbilly

Contract is in the mail. Lookin forward to being part of the team!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Man I have been reading about all these guys shooting outside and I'm getting super jealous. I know one of our courses won't hold their first shoot until April 10th. So for all the staffers out in the woods shooting all the foam up I am :greenwithenvy:


----------



## thumbbilly

WOW!! We have outdoor shoots this weekend up here in Michigan. Whats up with Indiana?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

thumbbilly said:


> WOW!! We have outdoor shoots this weekend up here in Michigan. Whats up with Indiana?


Where?


----------



## animal killer

Pete is a great guy to deal with. TTT for the U_Slide. Whats holding your bow?


----------



## thumbbilly

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Where?


Tuscola county archers, they had one last month too.


----------



## Double S

Pete...I received my U-Slide This Morning. Thanks for the speedy Shipping. I have my old rig set up on it. 
SImon


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great pictures Simon.


----------



## dpoutdoor

bump


----------



## psefan

ttt..............................WHATS HOLDING YOUR BOW..........................................................................................................TEAM U-SLIDE..............................................


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for Pete and U-slide. :ranger:


----------



## psefan

ttt


----------



## thumbbilly

bump


----------



## Rollie83

Contract is in the mail...looking forward to joining the team!!!

Bump


----------



## Rockinxj00

:director: Monday afternoon bump


----------



## Rockinxj00

ttt


----------



## psefan

ttt for the best bow holder


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Shirts are on order and should be done middle of next week.


----------



## bcbow1971

Sweet sounds great brother!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete did you get a hold of the dippers? I can't remember if I ordered a shirt.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Good afternoon everyone.


----------



## ParkerBow

U-Slide Pete said:


> Shirts are on order and should be done middle of next week.


Awesome.


----------



## 12 rings only

BBBBBack up!!! Hows everybody doing?? 2+ inches of rain every 3-4 days is starting to get a little old!!


----------



## Rollie83

Bump


----------



## Rockinxj00

Can't wait for the shirts. Just in time for 3D.


----------



## Rockinxj00

What, nothing on U-Slide for 3 days. What is everyone up too? TTT.


----------



## ChaseK

Hey Pete hope all is well with JBI!

Saw your post on FB.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

chasek said:


> hey pete hope all is well with jbi!
> 
> Saw your post on fb.


x2..........


----------



## Rockinxj00

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Order in tonight, 2 U-slides on the way tomorrow. Thanks again Pete, can't wait to show these things off.


----------



## Rollie83

Bump....order will be in this week hopefully!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Check out the new U-Slide Commercial
http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1875864253803


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Check out the new U-Slide Commercial
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1875864253803


Great comercial!!! Any word on Shirts?


----------



## Rockinxj00

That commercial is awesome!!!!


----------



## Rollie83

U-Slide Pete said:


> Check out the new U-Slide Commercial
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1875864253803


I love the commercial!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

It looks like the shirts will be done tomorrow. If you still need to get one let me know we ordered extras.


----------



## Rockinxj00

U-Slide Pete said:


> It looks like the shirts will be done tomorrow. If you still need to get one let me know we ordered extras.


Sweet. That means I can sport a big ol U-SLIDE shirt when 3D starts.


----------



## Rollie83

bump


----------



## U-Slide Pete

A BIG Giant Box of shirts just got delivered. I will be contacting everyone. If you want them sooner call me and we will get them out today. 860-485-5611.


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Pete money on the way!!! Can't wait to be sporting them!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

A great surprise on my front porch last night when I got home, two U-slides! Very nice end to a good Friday IMO. Thanks Pete, product looks great. I can't wait to use it in the turkey blind.


----------



## onetohunt

Great bow holders here!!!!


----------



## hardbreak

ttt for a great product


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for a great product!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Don't forget the shirts are in.


----------



## buckeye_girl

wooooohooooo cant wait for our shirts to arrive!


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Don't forget the shirts are in.


Got my shipping notification!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks Pete!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete can I add a U-Slide to my order?


----------



## Rollie83

ttt


----------



## thumbbilly

Got my order today. Slides look good, shirt even better.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nice package came in the mail yesterday. Got my shirts. Thanks Pete, these shirts look awesome with the logo!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Just paid for my shirt and an extra U-Slide!!!


----------



## dpoutdoor

My shirt should be here soon, hoping by saturday


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Post some pics if you can, I'm excited to see what they look like!


----------



## Rockinxj00

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump. :cheers:

My Rytera Nemesis taking a rest atop a U Slide Bow holder. Gloomy skies and a soggy wet ground.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Sweet rig. Sunday evening bump.


----------



## onetohunt

back to the top


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for the U-Slide.


----------



## Rollie83

Placed my order two days ago....Can't wait to my U-Slide!!! BUMP


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*U-Slide on TV*

I just want to remind everyone that this Friday April 1st is the premire of Huntin' Hard with MVP-OUTDOORS on Pursuit at 8:30pm. U-Slide is a proud sponsor and the commercial April and Stephen shot will be aired during the show. Please tune in and check it out. If any of you are on FaceBook go check out their page show them some love and let them know you are on our staff. They are also running contests and give aways each week. If you miss the Friday show it replays Monday afternoons at 1:30.
Thanks and good luck to all this turkey season
Pete


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Sounds good Pete! Already have the DVR set!!!
By the way the shirts look great!


----------



## bcbow1971

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Sounds good Pete! Already have the DVR set!!!
> By the way the shirts look great!


X2......but I look sexier than Eric in it!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Well finally got my U-Slide down from my treestand and getting it ready for spring turkey.....lets just say high quality product!! It has been in the tree since the first week in November when I tagged out and looks like new!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:

Turkey season just 15 days away for me, and I certainly know what will be holding my bow.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Got out today to a county park that puts out a 3D course and it was awesome. Cold, but awesome. 24 targets and pulled out a 225. Not bad for the first time.


----------



## Double S

13 days and counting for spring turkey opener. Spot and Stalk. U-Slide will be with me.


----------



## ChaseK

Man am I glad I got my U-Slide out of the tree on my last hunt in Jan haha. The GF didn't last as long as my U-Slide will haha. And it was her land so it woulda been a goner lol. 


Bump for Pete and the U-Slide.


----------



## Rollie83

Just got my U-Slide on friday!! Great product and very sturdy!!! Great job Pete!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for Pete and U-Slide!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Rollie83 said:


> Just got my U-Slide on friday!! Great product and very sturdy!!! Great job Pete!!!


Look out the U-Slide is going global. Thanks for helping us grow in Canada Mitch


----------



## Rockinxj00

Local club is having their first 3Dshoot this Sunday. Its about time  Can't wait to get out with the U-slide.


----------



## Rockinxj00

8 days until turkey time. TTT for U-Slide.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Good Luck to everyone during turkey season. I still have 2 more weeks to wait. Be sure to check out Huntin' Hard with MVP-Outdoors tonight on Pursuit at 8:30.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump: for U-slide and Pete.


----------



## Double S

Picture bump.


----------



## bushmasterar15

How's everyone doing? Any thunder chickens hitting the ground yet?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Do you have any U-Slide Pictures put them up I would love to see them


----------



## Rollie83

BUMP for a great product!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete the comercial was great, Nice work!
Pics posted soon!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea i will try to get out and shoot some and get some pics with the Maxxis 35 and U-Slide working together. Hopefully the weather will break to get out.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Where is everyone? Oh ya it must be turkey time. Well, our season doesn't open until the 27th. TTT for Pete and U-slide.


----------



## 12 rings only

Rockinxj00 said:


> Where is everyone? Oh ya it must be turkey time. Well, our season doesn't open until the 27th. TTT for Pete and U-slide.



It sure is...got a 22 lb'er thursday morning. It was a gun kill but i'm allowed 4 total so the bow will come out.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Good Luck to everyone during turkey season. I know some just opened yesterday ours here in Ct opens Saturday.


----------



## bcbow1971

Had my Uslide at work in my blind and will upload some pics tonight!!! Dad got a Turkeyzilla for his first bird and I will be hitting the blind and woods tomorrow!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> Good Luck to everyone during turkey season. I know some just opened yesterday ours here in Ct opens Saturday.



Thanks Pete!! Got after them pretty hard when i got home from work, had 3 hammerin' hard, but going away. Must have had a hen that i didn't see.


----------



## bcbow1971

A few pics from the blind this turkey season!! U-Slide works great!!!


----------



## rockdeer

My season does not start until the 2nd of May, but when it does, the shotgun will stay home. I'll be in the ground blind with my U-slide. I'll try to post pic's when successfull.


----------



## ChaseK

Hopin to find the time to get out before may when it ends. 

Workin 11 straight days then Augusta ASA then back to work for another long stretch. I got the bow and U-Slide ready just waitin...


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Happy Easter everyone. Good Luck to everyone that will be out turkey hunting this weekend. Don't forget to watch Huntin' Hard with MVP-Outdoors tonight at 8:30 on Pursuit.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Happy Easter weekend to the U-Slide team.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*First Turkey*

Here is April Robins, Co-Host of Huntin' Hard with MVP-Outdoors with her first ever turkey with her bow. She shot him at 30 ydrs and this big boy had 1-1/2" spurs and a 10 inch beard. Way to go April!!


----------



## bowhunter819

That is a nice looking Turkey! I hope to get another crack at some Monday Morning!


----------



## backwardshooter

I had a guy let me barrow a U-slide and I loved it. Got to get me a couple of them.


----------



## bowhunter819

New to the Team Fellas!! Glad to be Supporting such a great Product!


----------



## bowhunter819

Good Morning Team hope everyone has a nice Easter Weekend!


----------



## bcbow1971

This week


----------



## bowhunter819

To the Top for Pete


----------



## U-Slide Pete

backwardshooter said:


> I had a guy let me barrow a U-slide and I loved it. Got to get me a couple of them.


Just give me a shout when ever you are ready [email protected] or 860-485-5611
Thanks Pete


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

16 days untill turkey season!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Eric Jorgensen said:


> 16 days untill turkey season!!!



We only have 14 days left!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Haven't been on in a while. How is the turkey season going for everyone thats been? Been out hunting myself but for some fungus. good year so far.


----------



## bowhunter819

Got my U-slide in the other day and its GREAT..cant wait to use it in the tree this year!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

2nd page just wont do! To the Top We go!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

8 days untill turkey time!! Whats holding your bow????


----------



## Double S

U-Slide holds my bow!


----------



## 12 rings only

Good looking rig!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Anyone getting any birds? I will not be turkey hunting this year, Way to busy at U-Slide Headquarters.


----------



## bcbow1971

Just got my Dad one, I have been too busy with BCBowdesigns and getting ready for 3D!!!


----------



## bowhunter819

2nd page just wont do! To the Top We go!


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for Team U-Slide. Good luck to all that are going to Bedford.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30

been using mine all week in the blind. works great! Harvested a 17lb 5.5" beard thunder chicken thursday morning and heading out in the pouring rain this week after a big ol bird. couldnt ask for a better bow holder! tree or ground!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Stay tuned for the U-Slide Fishing Pole Holder. What other uses can you come up with for your U-Slide?


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete that sounds awesome! I do lots of fishing up here. Got some good pics of the U-Slide in action over the weekend, I will post them soon!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Can't wait to see the pics Eric.


----------



## Double S

I broke one of my rod holders last year and forgot to replace it. I took my son Gabriel and his friend Blake out fishing for Trout. I had to bust out the U-Slide :rock:

My Son Gabriel is in the Yellow Shirt. He caught his first rainbow Trout and then second Trout and his friend took one Trout.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great pics Congrats on the great catch.


----------



## bowhunter819

Double S...Nice pics man, always nice to see the kids outdoors too!


----------



## Double S

U-Slide Pete said:


> Great pics Congrats on the great catch.


Thanks Pete. I'm gonna have to get that Rod Holder you building now Pete. I just got my Double pole Endorsement on my license. It's hard to hold two fishing poles and a Cold one!.:beer::wink:



bowhunter819 said:


> Double S...Nice pics man, always nice to see the kids outdoors too!


Thank You Nick.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Hey guys. Haven't been on in a while. Haven't been shooting much either. Had a new rest put on and shot with Jason from Vendetta Archery a couple weeks ago and that was it. Trying to get a lot of yard work done so I can spend the rest of the summer shooting 3D.
Also waiting for October to get the U-Slide back in the tree.


----------



## bowhunter819

Good Morning All...Nice Day here in DE!


----------



## bcbow1971

Any news on some different color options? Like Pink or others for those backyard shooters/fishing pole holder?


----------



## pumpkineater

Just sent an E-mail


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Dawn and I took the girls camping. Had a blast it was great to get away and relax. Sorry I have not been as up on things as usual. I am in the final stages of building this new machine and it had consumed all of my time.


----------



## ChaseK

Seen some of the pics Pete. Glad y'all had a good time. Wish id a taken some pics of the fish I've been catchin the last week. Couple 2-3pm bass. A 4lb Channel Cat on a bream buster 12' rod lol and a buncha bream fishin on the river Sunday. Was a great Memorial Weekend. Had to be back at work Monday but I got paid double for it so I'm happy haha. 

Hope y'all enjoyed yalls weekends too!


----------



## bowhunter819

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2:..........great product, and Pete is a class act. What's holding your bow this fall?


----------



## dkoutdoors

Best Bow, gun, Universal bowholder on the market


----------



## South Man

dkoutdoors said:


> Best Bow, gun, Universal bowholder on the market


Yes sir it is!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

TTT.................great product, order one today.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Awesome Fathers day specials on the U-Slide!! Got my picture loaded finally I will be posting them soon. That U-Slide sure looks nice with my Athens sitting in it!!


----------



## ohio moose

I got engaged last Saturday night to U-Slide staffer Buckeye_girl and the U-slide engagement ring holder was born.


----------



## gauge1972

awesome ohio moose i like it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congrats


----------



## ricksmathew

Very nice Ohio Moose, congrats!


----------



## 12 rings only

Cool idea Ohio Moose...Congrats!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Happy Fathers Day Boys!!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Holy crap, it's been a while. Who knew the RV industry would be going crazy. Been working so much I haven't had any time to shoot. I did get one weekend to take my Jeep over to the AM General Test facilities in South Bend for a charity event for autism. Awesome time.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

That looks like a blast


Rockinxj00 said:


> Holy crap, it's been a while. Who knew the RV industry would be going crazy. Been working so much I haven't had any time to shoot. I did get one weekend to take my Jeep over to the AM General Test facilities in South Bend for a charity event for autism. Awesome time.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

If anyone needs some U-Slide stickers for their trucks, bow cases or whatever let me know and I'll get them out to you.


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> If anyone needs some U-Slide stickers for their trucks, bow cases or whatever let me know and I'll get them out to you.


You know I do!!! I am sending you a PM about something else as well!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

bcbow1971 said:


> You know I do!!! I am sending you a PM about something else as well!!!


I am game!! I need to order a U-Slide also!!! Pete can you send it to the winner of the contest directly?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Yes I can just let me know who to send it to. Chuck has taken care of the rest.


Eric Jorgensen said:


> I am game!! I need to order a U-Slide also!!! Pete can you send it to the winner of the contest directly?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

up to the top


----------



## bcbow1971

People are starting to talk about Deer season already and equipment.....time to start chatting!!! I need to strap my U-Slide on my 3D shooter stool to have on hand to show!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Here are a couple pics of my Maxxis 35 and two pieces of equipment I will not walk out the door without, The U-Slide Bow holder, and the Enforcer by Vendetta. Can't go without either of these.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*New Hats Available Soon*

New Hat Design


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> New Hat Design
> View attachment 1100262



Looks good will I be seeing that arrive at my house anytime soon?


----------



## Rockinxj00

That Hat is BAD ARSE!


----------



## bowhunter819

Pete good lookin Hat! I will be getting one of those!!

Is it Fitted? looks like it..


----------



## sjb3

Great looking hat....... can't wait to get one.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

The hats are unstructured and have an adjustable strap closure. I just ordered the hats so with embroidery time we are looking at a couple of weeks. I will keep you all updated.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Thanks for the update Pete, looking forward to another hat in my collection.


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for Pete and the rest of Team U-Slide


----------



## whitetail25

Hats look great. Pete I will take some stickers for the truck if possible. Need to get a order in also.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## dakota43

everyone be safe....tip of the day...passing out in the sun is bad for your skin..lol everyone have a great 4th!


----------



## whitetail25

Happy 4th


----------



## ParkerBow

Hope everyone had a great 4th of July. While doing some spring turkey hunting, I noticed I didn’t have a place inside my blind for my Thermacell. I thought why not modify my U-Slide and kill two birds with one stone. After spending about two weeks on the best way to mount a Thermacell my creation was done. Of course after it was done, I noticed my next one will be greatly improved. I will insert a smaller tube inside the U-Slide just to beef it. I will cut down the fork threads so they are not sticking so far out. Besides that the idea works like a charm and also will work in your tree stand.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

That's awesome.............what's holding your Thermacell?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*New Hats*

Hats are in $20.00ea to your door either color. Just give me a call or email me 860-485-5611 or [email protected]


----------



## bcbow1971

U-Slide Pete said:


> Hats are in $20.00ea to your door either color. Just give me a call or email me 860-485-5611 or [email protected]
> 
> View attachment 1110147



Looking great!!!

Can't wait to get mine!!! 

BTW Pete I sent you an email yesterday, hope you got it and not sent to junk folder......I also am going to need another U-Slide if you can send it with my hats.....I am about to send another email about my U-Slide I need!!


----------



## ParkerBow

BuckFeverLodge said:


> That's awesome.............what's holding your Thermacell?


The thermacell is held by the U-slide holder. I had a bow jaws holder in the garage and that is what's holding my bow


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

I will take a white hat!!! Can I pay you on paypal?


----------



## bcbow1971

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I will take a white hat!!! Can I pay you on paypal?



Sure Eric it's white......send it that way Pete........LOLOLOL.......when he opens it up and see's it is Pink.....the picture would make it worth it!!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

BuckFeverLodge said:


> That's awesome.............what's holding your Thermacell?


The thermacell is held by the U-slide holder. I had a bow jaws holder in the garage and that is what's holding my bow


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Eric Jorgensen said:


> I will take a white hat!!! Can I pay you on paypal?


BC you are a savior!! I just looked on my home computer and yes it is pink. I would like the mans hat please. The one on my left!! LOLLOLOLOLOLLLOLLOOOOOLLL


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Just ordered Up the BrowN hat!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971

Hope everyone has a great weekend and Pete safe travels to NC!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Anyone going to the R100 in Ohio next weekend?


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete I got the Brown hat!! LOL Thanks they fit great!!
Hope you get that tub fixed. If you cant find parts let me know.


----------



## onetohunt

up!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Pete got my other U-Slide and also the Hats and stuff!!! Thanks they look great!!!


----------



## onetohunt

up!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

It's holding my Athens Afflixtion, so what's holding your bow?


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Steve that is one sweet set up!!! I know whats holding mine!!


----------



## onetohunt

BuckFeverLodge said:


> It's holding my Athens Afflixtion, so what's holding your bow?
> 
> View attachment 1117077


Looks great!! Same thing holding your Afflixtion is holding mine as well!!!!:wink:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Happy Birthday BC!!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Just wanted to share a couple pics of me and my daughter at the R100 in College corner, Ohio.

























Now it is time for Wabash.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Great pictures. I bet she had a blast shooting all those cool targets.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Just wanted to remind everyone the new U-Slide hats are in. $20.00 brown or pink.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yup and these hats are really nice quality!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Whats holding your Game Camera and Video Camera!!!!


----------



## nitroteam

OK I now to get one of these.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

nitroteam said:


> OK I now to get one of these.


Good call, you will like it and have to order some more.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Yea don't just stop at one. I'm do to order another one or two more soon. Best all around holder out there.


----------



## U-Slide Pete

What great pics Brian. Just goes to show you how versatile the U-Slide really is.


----------



## bcbow1971

Yes I think you should maybe look at making an adapter or plate sold as accessory for game cams!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

BC thats an awesome idea!


----------



## Rollie83

Great idea with the cameras and trail cam!! The options are endless with u-slide!! Keep up the great ideas!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Pete will need to get with you to possibly get a few more U-slides. Do I call or email you?
This is one of the best products that I have used.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hunting season is just around the corner and no matter if you hunt off the ground or up in a tree, these bow holders are the ticket!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

Onetohunt said it all!! Very useful tool for your bowhunting!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Season is right around the corner, get your U-slide ordered now.:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## bcbow1971

TTT for the best and most universal bow and utility holder on the market......and price wise you can't beat!!!


----------



## whitetail25

Back up for a awesome product...


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15

Well getting ready for the hunt next weekend. Hope you are all getting ready or out there.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Let's get pete back TTT. Get'em while they're hot. Best bang for your buck right here.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009::set1_signs009:


----------



## RackAssasin

morning bump!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Hunting season is just around the corner, get you bow holder now!!!!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

My U-Slide is like the old American Express commericals I never leave home without it. Hope everyone had a chance to see my DIY U-slide with a thermacell holder.


----------



## psefan

hello everyone glad to be back, been in and out of hospital and gettin better from a knee surgery, lets gettem ordered best holder out there


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

psefan said:


> hello everyone glad to be back, been in and out of hospital and gettin better from a knee surgery, lets gettem ordered best holder out there


Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## twistedfreak

are you still looking for staffers and id also like to purchace one for the yard and blind hunting thanks bryan


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

Alright, so not much been going on. Got 28 days until hunting season. Going to have to place an order to hold the SR-71 when it comes in. TTT for the greatest holder in the world.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Very soon will be putting the U-slide to work on stand. :thumb:


----------



## psefan

Thanks 12 rings


----------



## 12 rings only

19 days left before i climb a tree and act like a nut!! Of course with the U-Slide....


----------



## onetohunt

12 rings only said:


> 19 days left before i climb a tree and act like a nut!! Of course with the U-Slide....


1 week from tomorrow for me!!


----------



## hardbreak

no no no back ttt for a great guy and great product

outstanding person to deal with folks


----------



## ChaseK

Got the rest of my stands hung today. Can't wait to get in the woods next week. Got 5 days til I'll be in there!

Good luck to all y'all!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Season starts here 1 week from today. I am so ready to be back in my stand. Good Luck to everyone this year. I hope it's your best year ever.


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Same to you pete!!! Good Luck Guys!!


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> Season starts here 1 week from today. I am so ready to be back in my stand. Good Luck to everyone this year. I hope it's your best year ever.


Thanks Pete, and best of luck to you too!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow

Pete

My creation of the U-slide/Thermacell works great on Saturday. Only problem I started baking in the blind so I had to call it quits LOL


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

onetohunt said:


> ttt


Me and My U-Slide will be hitting the woods SATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

U-Slide bow holders will be hitting the woods everywhere soon, do you have yours?


----------



## bushmasterar15




----------



## bcbow1971

Been using mine on the ground lately!!! The ground is hard as a rock but I just twist it into the ground like a tree!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope all you guy's are having a great season.


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

Good luck to all this weekend!!


----------



## ParkerBow

26.5 yard shot and done. My Combo Uslide Thermacell holder worked like a charm. Also wearing my uslide shirt today in the office


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00

6th day of our season and I finally got out. Not very productive but it was nice to be in the woods.


----------



## bcbow1971

My U-Slide has been getting a workout with all the ground hunting I have been doing!!! Especially with the lack of rain and hard rocky ground!!! Hoping to be putting it in a tree by this weekend once the moon moves from full!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

What's up U-Sliders??? I haven't had much luck in the woods yet, but the U-Slide has been working just fine as always!!


----------



## ChaseK

U-Sliders! Hows everyones season going so far?


----------



## bcbow1971

Heading out to blind to stick my u slide in the ground.....cool rainy day here......

uploaded with TapTalk Pro from my HTC Evo!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well it finally happened. Got out last night and stuck a 175 pound 8 pointer. If i can get the pics from my brother I will get some posted. I know he posted a couple over in Vendetta Archery's thread. Once again the U-Slide came through.


----------



## bcbow1971

Here are a few pics I finally uploaded of some of my hunts and spots. Turkeys on Ft Knox are not afraid of traffic!! After replacing my limbs on my Ibex the below pictures are from my first group of BH’s at 40 yards!! There is also one of a hawk sitting on a BK drive through with cars all around!!
Double Bull off food plot










Mean Green in treestand





































Turkeys on Ft Knox aren’t scared of cars



















First 40 yard Broad head group with new Limbs on my Ibex!!










Crazy Hawk


----------



## ctdflyboy

Are you still looking for staff shooters?


----------



## bcbow1971

ctdflyboy said:


> Are you still looking for staff shooters?


PM Pete, but I would not expect to hear back from him until the Power is back on.....power outage fro snow storm!


----------



## ctdflyboy

Thanks will do....Snow's fun power out not so fun


----------



## 12 rings only

Back up


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Hey guys its been a wild couple of weeks here. I have been in Florida and Illinois the last 2 weeks. Then I get home and we get the storm from HELL. Lost power for 5 days. But we ran the generator and got by. I had to cancel my trip to Ohio again this year due to no power. Couldn't leave Dawn and the girls with no power and go hunt. But we are back up and running again. I did manage to get out and hunt on Tuesday. No luck had 3 does run by at Mach 20 could not stop them. Hope everyone else is having some luck.


----------



## ParkerBow

Too Pete and U-Slide Fans, does anyone want to guess what's holding this beauty in my tree


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

The first small buck is a 6 pointer. He came in trailing a doe grunting up a strom at about 8:00am sunday morning. The doe never got close enough but when this guy caught smell of the Estrus he was hooked. I watched him run back and forth from me to the doe about 3 times before I decided I had enough. Double lunged him and he went about 20 yards. The second buck the 7 point came in about 20 minutes later from behind me. He was grunting up a storm to. He started to go twords Troy so I let him go but he turned and came back. He got to 20 yards looking right at me so I put the cross hairs right on the base of his next and squeezed! He dropped in his tracks!! I passed on about 6 different does so all together I saw 8 deer. Friday we saw a big buck probably a 10 or bigger come running right out of the woods looking for some nanny!! He would have been a great trophy. Here is my group for the year so far.


----------



## bushmasterar15

Hope everyone's season is going well. Now it's time to wait for January to roll around so I can get back out there.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed

Ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ParkerBow said:


> Too Pete and U-Slide Fans, does anyone want to guess what's holding this beauty in my tree


Same thing that holds mine...


----------



## 12 rings only

12 rings only said:


> Same thing that holds mine...




Which helped me get this one...


----------



## Rockinxj00

Well Its been a pretty good year so far. Got this 8 pointer to go with the 10 from last year. Thanks U-Slide. Makes the job of putting them down a lot easier.


----------



## Rockinxj00

TTT for pete and the U-Slide team.


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I have had very little time to hunt this year. I did go uot yesterday and let 4 small does walk by at 20 yrds. Don't know what I was thinking. I have till the 31st so I will try to get back out again and see if I can get one down. Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

You to Pete!!!


----------



## Rockinxj00

4 days left in the Indiana season. Good luck out there guys.


----------



## 12 rings only

Happy Holidays to Pete and the staff!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Here's one The U-Slide helped with last week...


----------



## Rockinxj00

Nice buck. Gotta love the U-slide!


----------



## 12 rings only

To Pete and all on staff...Have a Safe and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Hope all of your new year is going good so far!! Pete whats new for 2012? Do we need to reapply for staff positions?


----------



## U-Slide Pete

Happy New Year to everyone. There is no need to reapply. If I have not been in contact with you about resigning your position you guys are all good for 2012.
We just got back from the ATA Show and we added a bunch of new dealers and even went International and sold some Finland.
The best part of ATA was meeting Uncle Ted. We had a chance to talk alittle he signed a U-Slide for me and I gave him one to use. He will be preaking it in this week as he is headed to his ranch in Texas do do some hunting.


----------



## Rockinxj00

That is awesome Pete! U-Slide is International and you got to meet the Back strap Assassin! What a show huh?


----------



## 12 rings only

U-Slide Pete said:


> View attachment 1257033
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone. There is no need to reapply. If I have not been in contact with you about resigning your position you guys are all good for 2012.
> We just got back from the ATA Show and we added a bunch of new dealers and even went International and sold some Finland.
> The best part of ATA was meeting Uncle Ted. We had a chance to talk alittle he signed a U-Slide for me and I gave him one to use. He will be preaking it in this week as he is headed to his ranch in Texas do do some hunting.





Rockinxj00 said:


> That is awesome Pete! U-Slide is International and you got to meet the Back strap Assassin! What a show huh?



That's way cool!! Ted can sure promote great products and a dealer in Findland is great!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Pete thats my Dream to meet Uncle Ted!!! Thats awesome!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

More good news. Earlier this week we partnered with a major distribotor out of Idaho. Rocky Mounatin Hunting Supply is now our offical distributor in the NW part of the country as well as SW Canada. I will be making an offical announcement here on Monday after I write up something. Have a great weekend


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Great things happening to a great person. Continue to do the right thing Pete, and continued success will come. I'm glad to be a part of it and will continue to support.


----------



## ParkerBow

awesome new Pete. I just sent you a PM, need another hold for my new DreamSeason EVO


----------



## 12 rings only

Great to hear Pete!!!


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## 12 rings only

ttt


----------



## onetohunt

ttt


----------



## U-Slide Pete

New product announcement later today!!!!


----------



## ParkerBow

hurry up LOL


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Lets see it!!!! I'm pumped!!


----------



## ohio moose

Brandi and me like new products !


----------



## Kevin70

Will this new product be at the booth at the Sportsman Show in MA this weekend?


----------



## Rockinxj00

Quit making us all wait. Let's see what other great thing you can come up with.


----------



## ChaseK

It's a camera holder! Or you can just buy the mount that'll go onto your U-Slide.


----------



## 12 rings only

ChaseK said:


> It's a camera holder! Or you can just buy the mount that'll go onto your U-Slide.



Alright youngin'....Spit some info!!!


----------



## 12 rings only

Ttt


----------



## Eric Jorgensen

Lets see some pics Pete!!!


----------



## Kevin70

Picked up a U-Slide this weekend at the Sportsman Show. I really like the size and adjustability. Seems like a great product!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

*U-Slide Mini Camera Holder*

Sorry It has taken some time to get a picture up.U-Slide Mini Camera Holder Will work with mini Cameras or GoPro type cameras. Sold as an attachment for your existing U-Slide or as a complete unit. For More Info yu can contact me at 860-485-5611


----------



## bcbow1971

Great looking stuff Pete and always looking forward to new products!!!


----------



## bcbow1971

Lets hear the big news!!!!!!!!


----------



## U-Slide Pete

We have taken U-Slide to a new level. We would like to welcome Hal Shaffer to the U-Slide family. Hal is the Co-Host of Drop Zone TV with NASCAR's Gregg Zipadelli, the Outdoor Channels top rated hunting show. Hal will be personally endorsing U-Slide. Working with Hal we will grow U-Slide into a household name. We are extremely excited about this joint venture and looking forward to a very exciting future together. 

The new camera mount is now in production and should be available by the end of the month. We also have a couple of other ideas we will be working on developing in conjunction with Hal. Also look for more U-Slide merchandise in the near future. We have been working on some different apparel designs.


----------



## Rockinxj00

Congrats Pete. Who wouldn't want to endorse the greatest bow holder.


----------

